# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة فك التكشيرة >  نــــكت على المشـــــرفيــن

## سـيف الديـن

*إزيكم ياجماعة - عاملين ايه ( يارب تكونو عاملين كفته على الفحم    ومعاها شوية سلطه حامية  ) 

المهم أنا جيتلكم أقولكم شوية نكت   على المشرفين   ( ربنا يستر - شكلى كده برسم على طردى من المنتدى    )

النكت حصريا على منتدى أبناء مصر  وده أول عرض ليها ( التذكرة بـ 25 جنيه   )

أنا بس طالب منكم خدمه   
لما انطرد من المنتدى تعملوا مسيرة ومظاهرة  وتضغطو عليهم يرجعونى تانى  * 
1 - خطيبة مشرف كل ماتتصل بيه تطلعلها رسالة مسجلة - السرفر مشغول حالياً ، حاول فى وقت آخر  .

2 - مشرف شغال فى المرور كل مايشوف عربية مخالفة يديها تقييم سالب .

3 - مشرف كتب كتابه فى موضوع وعمل الحفلة فى قاعة التهانى والمناسبات ووزع على المعازيم تقييمات موجبة

4 - مشرف زعلان من مراته عملها حظر

5 - مشرف عام غطسوه تانى 

6 - مشرف خلف توأم إحتفظ بواحد والتانى حطه فى قاعة المكرر

7 - مشرف جاتله فاتورة التليفون كبيرة عملها تعديل

8 - زوجة مشرف نسيت تحط الملح فى الأكل حطلها تقييم سلبى 

9 - مشرف زهق من مراته عملها ايقاف

10 - مشرف بيتغزل فى خطيبته وبيقولها إنتى موضوع عمرى ... أنتى مشاركة حياتى .. إنتى كل صلاحياتى ...

11 - مشرف عاوز يخطب عضوة قالها  ممكن أسجل عندكم فى البيت بس ياريت والدك ميتأخرش عليا فى رسالة التفعيل 

12 -  مشرف عنده حالة نفسية كل مايكتب موضوع يحذفه 

13 - مشرف عاوز يعرف حبيبته بتحبه أو مبتحبوش دخل على القاعة وبدأ يحذف المواضيع واحد ورا التانى ( بتحبنى - مبتحبنيش  - بتحبنى - مبتحبنيش  )

14 - مشرف عام موظف فى مصلحة حكومية شرط على كل عضو يكتب مشاركة يحط عليها ورقة دمغة 

15 - مشرف دخل قاعة المناقشات طلع منها بخمس غرز وإرتجاج فى المخ

16- مشرف دخل قاعة المرأة طلع منها بست اشهر 

17 - مشرف دخل قاعة القضايا السياسية قبضوا عليه فى مظاهرة

18- مشرف إختلف مع المشرف عام  نقلة مشرف على قاعة المواضيع المكررة

19 - مشرف عاوز يطرد عضو مميز من المنتدى حطله أحد مواضيعه حتتبن حشيش وبلغ عنه

20 - مشرف مردش على الموضوع ده اختفى فى ظروف غامضة .
كان معكم  (العضو السابق  :Shutup2:    ) سـيف الديـن

ممنوع النقل أو اللطش إلا باذن كتابى وذكر المصدر 
 :f2:

----------


## mr_virus

> 6 - مشرف خلف توأم إحتفظ بواحد والتانى حطه فى قاعة المكرر


تحفه




> 8 - زوجة مشرف نسيت تحط الملح فى الأكل حطلها تقييم سلبى 
> 
> 9 - مشرف زهق من مراته عملها ايقاف


اقل واجب



> 17 - مشرف دخل قاعة القضايا السياسية قبضوا عليه فى مظاهرة


شكلك هتتلم 

____________________________
انا فين انا مين انا ليهههههه
معملتش حااااااااااااااااااجه

موضوع هايل جدا ولو انت اللى كتبه تبقى بجد ليك مستقبل بارع 

وعايزين منك حجات تانيه

----------


## mr_virus

سورررررررررررررررررررررى

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> انا فين انا مين انا ليهههههه
> معملتش حااااااااااااااااااجه
> 
> موضوع هايل جدا ولو انت اللى كتبه تبقى بجد ليك مستقبل بارع 
> 
> وعايزين منك حجات تانيه


*شكراً يا mr_virus  وتعليقك ده شهادة اعتز بيها 

الموضوع مكتوب وحصرياً لمنتدى ابناء مصر ولن تجده فى اى منتدى آخر حتى الآن  بس مشعارف بعد شوية ممكن ينتشر 

إن شاء الله نكتب شوية كمان والى عاوز يشارك ويضيف  يبقى شئ جميل

*

----------


## ضابط شرطة

*فرحان بالموضوع ؟؟

تلاقيهم في قاعة الادارة عاملين عليك اجماع لايقافك هههههههههههههههههههه

جامدين*

----------


## ورد جوري

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هه
تحفة 

يبقى يا ريت تكم على فضايح المشريفين وتجيب حتتين من واقع خخخخخخخ


بهزر يا سعدت المشرف   سلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا  م 


شكرا يا سيف على الموضوع الحلو

----------


## amak_77

جامد يا مان 
جو اون

انا مقلتش حاجة يامشرفين 
انا بشتغله بس

----------


## أنفـــــال

> - مشرف مردش على الموضوع ده اختفى فى ظروف غامضة .


OOOoppssss!!
أنا بارد أهو ..  :: 
على فكرة انا حاسة انك كنت هنا قبل كدة ؟؟؟
مش كدة يا سيف ؟؟ 
مش غريب عليا خالص اسلوبك و لا مشاركاتك ... 
مش قادرة احس انك جديد عليا ..  ::

----------


## saladino

اية دة بقا ههههههههههههههههههه

شكلى اوقف عضويتك بس على الله السرفر مطليعش مزدحم ههههههههههههه
شكرا

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> *فرحان بالموضوع ؟؟
> 
> تلاقيهم في قاعة الادارة عاملين عليك اجماع لايقافك هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> جامدين*


*وكمان باعتينلى ضابط شرطة  - ولا يهمنى 

طيب الحق ارد عليكم بسرعة قبل ما اتوقف 

شكرا ياسعادة الباشا وأى خدمة

*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> يبقى يا ريت تكم على فضايح المشريفين وتجيب حتتين من واقع خخخخخخخ


*لو مبقيتش عضو سابق  هبقى اتكلم ده إن لحقت اكمل باقى الردود على الموضوع 

شكرا ياورد بس يارت التذكرة لأن فيه ناس دخلت من غير مايشترو تذاكر  

*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> جامد يا مان 
> جو اون
> 
> انا مقلتش حاجة يامشرفين 
> انا بشتغله بس


*بتشتغلنى يا amak_77   

طيب لما اقول نكت على الاعضاء هتكون انت اول اللستة إن شاء الله

عضو ( اسمه  amak_77 ) خلف بنت سماها مشاركة  

*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> OOOoppssss!!
> أنا بارد أهو .. 
> على فكرة انا حاسة انك كنت هنا قبل كدة ؟؟؟
> مش كدة يا سيف ؟؟ 
> مش غريب عليا خالص اسلوبك و لا مشاركاتك ... 
> مش قادرة احس انك جديد عليا ..


*يامرحب بالمشرفين يامرحب
انا كمان حاسس انى كنت هنا قبل كده والمكان مش غريب عليا 
يمكن علشان ده منتدى ابناء مصر وهما نفسهم ابناء مصر الى عايشين معاهم فى الحقيقة
شكرا يا أخت انفال على ردك المتميز
*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> اية دة بقا ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> شكلى اوقف عضويتك بس على الله السرفر مطليعش مزدحم ههههههههههههه
> شكرا


*هلت أنوار المشرفين
صلادينو مشرف الصور والغرائب  انت جيت 
طيب خد دى هدية منى ليك  قبل ما السرفر تشتغل
مشرف  قاعة الصور والغرائب كل مايكتب موضوع يعمل منه أصل وصورتين  
*

----------


## MaTR|X

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

كان لسه بيشارك معانا امبارح
اتخطف يا عينى..

----------


## amak_77

> عضو ( اسمه amak_77 ) خلف بنت سماها مشاركة


جامدة اوي 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههها
مشاركة اماك 
لا حلوة 
طب لو واد هنسميه ايه مقلتش
ماشي يا عم مفبولة

----------


## أم أحمد

اهلا بيك يا سيف
موضوع جميل
والاجمل انه من تأليفك
بس خد بالك بقي الموضوع بقي حصريا لابناء مصر
في انتظار المزيد من مشاركاتك الجميلة

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> جامدة اوي 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههها
> مشاركة اماك 
> لا حلوة 
> طب لو واد هنسميه ايه مقلتش
> ماشي يا عم مفبولة


*ده انت مصمم بقى 

عموماً يا amak_77  لولد ممكن تسميه ( رد ) ولو توأم ولدين ممكن تسميهم ( رد ، تعليق ) 

طيب قولى لو 3 توائم هتعمل فيهم ايه

اكيد فيه حل

هتسميهم ( رد ، تعليق ، اقتباس )

أكيد هتسألنى  وتقولي لوبنتين توأم هتعمل ايه

بسيطة

هتسميهم ( مشاركة ، مدونة )   

شكرا يا اماك على روحك الحلوة وتواصلك مع الموضوع*

----------


## سلوى سالم

بجد نكت حلوى مافيش احسن من كدا ههههههههه

شكرآ ليك يا سيف

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
> 
> كان لسه بيشارك معانا امبارح
> اتخطف يا عينى..


*أهلا يا MaTR|X  نورت النكت  بس اوعى تكون من المشرفين  
انا ظبطت معاهم وسمحولى ارجع ارد عليكم وبعدها يقررو مصير عضويتى 
لو حصل حاجة هتشوفك فى المسيرة 
 *

----------


## osha

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ه
حقيقي نكت تحفة يا سيف الدين
واللي اجمل منها انها مخصوصة لأبناء مصر ودا شئ اسعدني للغاية
بس مش عارفة انا متفقة مع انفال في اني اسلوبك مش جديد عليا 
عامة في انتظار المزيد المميز منك

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> اهلا بيك يا سيف
> موضوع جميل
> والاجمل انه من تأليفك
> بس خد بالك بقي الموضوع بقي حصريا لابناء مصر
> في انتظار المزيد من مشاركاتك الجميلة


*أهلا بمشرفة القاعة الفاضلة أم أحمد
ممنون لأن الموضوع حاز اعجابكم  وهو فعلاً حصريا على منتدى ابناء مصر
وإن شاء الله يدوم التواصل مع القاعة
*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> بجد نكت حلوى مافيش احسن من كدا ههههههههه
> 
> شكرآ ليك يا سيف


*الاحلى هو مرورك يا اخت سلوى 
الحمد لله انها عجبتكم
شكرا على الرد والتعليق 

*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> - مشرف عام غطسوه تانى


ههههههههههههههههههههه
شكلك انت اللى هاتغطس ياسيف




> مشرف مردش على الموضوع ده اختفى فى ظروف غامضة .


دا ممكن امر وارد
انما لو انت اختفيت هانعرف السبب علطووووول
هههههههههههههههههههه
ياعينى عليك
ملحقتنش تنورنا

عسسسسسسسسسسل
لذيذة موووووووت ياسيف
وكويس انك مش كاتب عنوانك
علشان محدش فيهم يوصلك بسهوله
انا سمعت ان جارى البحث عنك

تسلم ايدك
نورتنا واسعدنا وجودك
تحياااااااااااااتى

----------


## قلب مصر

ههههههههههه
لا بجد انا ضحكت لما فطست من الضحك على النكت
تسلم ايدك ............. لا ما ينفعش 
تسلم دماغك 
بجد النكت تجنن 
ومنتظرين منك موضوعات جميلة بقى طالما الأسلوب بالشكل الرائع دا

----------


## ميمو المصرى

جميله النكت يا سيف
مطرود مطرود متقلقش
أصبــــــر على ررزقــك
ههههههههههههههه



فى رعاية الله

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حقيقي نكت تحفة يا سيف الدين
> واللي اجمل منها انها مخصوصة لأبناء مصر ودا شئ اسعدني للغاية
> بس مش عارفة انا متفقة مع انفال في اني اسلوبك مش جديد عليا 
> عامة في انتظار المزيد المميز منك


*يامرحب بالأخت osha مشرفة قاعة تحت العشرين 
بما ان الموضوع عجب حضرتك وبما ان حضرتك مشرفة قاعة تحت العشرين 
انا طالب من حضرتك خدمة صغيرة  
فيه قصة كانت الأبلة بتقرأها لنا لما كنا فى الحضانة وكانت عن ملك وأمير وأميرة وساحرة وحاجات زى كده
ياريت لو حضرتك عندك رابط ليها على الانترنت  أكون ممنون لو حطتيه لنا
وبالنسبة للاسلوب انا برده مشحاسس باى غربة بينكم
شكراً لحضرتك المجاملة والاطراء
*

----------


## بسمة أمل

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ههههههههههههه
بجد نكت جميلة جدا
شكرا جداااا عليهم 
ومستنيين انك تكتب حاجات حلوة كدة تانى*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> عسسسسسسسسسسل
> لذيذة موووووووت ياسيف
> وكويس انك مش كاتب عنوانك
> علشان محدش فيهم يوصلك بسهوله
> انا سمعت ان جارى البحث عنك
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> نورتنا واسعدنا وجودك
> تحياااااااااااااتى


*أهلا يابنت شهريار - ياترى شهرزاد أخبارها ايه وعاملة ايه معاكى 
الحمد لله إن النكت عجبتك 
أنا عملت احتياطاتى  فى حالة وصولهم لعنوانى وخدت تأشيرة دخول لكوستاريكا 
شكرا ليكى على التحذير *

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> ههههههههههه
> لا بجد انا ضحكت لما فطست من الضحك على النكت
> تسلم ايدك ............. لا ما ينفعش 
> تسلم دماغك 
> بجد النكت تجنن 
> ومنتظرين منك موضوعات جميلة بقى طالما الأسلوب بالشكل الرائع دا


*انا سعيد فعلاً يا اخت قلب مصر  لردك ولأن النكت عجبتكم  
 تسلمى حضرتك على ردك المبتسم وعلى كلماتك المشجعة
إن شاء الله التشجيع ده هيخلينى أكتب تانى وتالت بس متزهقوش منى 
شكرا لرد حضرتك*

----------


## mr_virus

> إن شاء الله التشجيع ده هيخلينى أكتب تانى وتالت بس متزهقوش منى


أنت الى هتزهاء من كل شويه هيقولولك:  تانى تانى تانى تانى تانى

----------


## ساندريلا

ههههههههه  كلها نكت جميلة  شكرا ليك يا سيف  وياريت تجيب نكت اكتر   :good:

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> جميله النكت يا سيف
> مطرود مطرود متقلقش
> أصبــــــر على ررزقــك
> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> فى رعاية الله


*الاجمل هى ابتسامتك ياميمو 
ادينا صابرين لما نشوف هيعملوا معانا ايه
انا سمعت ان فيه مشرف رفع عليا قضية 
شكرا على ردك*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> ههههههههههههه
> بجد نكت جميلة جدا
> شكرا جداااا عليهم 
> ومستنيين انك تكتب حاجات حلوة كدة تانى*


*اهلا بالأخت بسمة أمل مشرفة قاعة لقاءات فى حب الله
طبعا مشرفى قاعة لقاءات فى حب الله خارج النكت  - عاوزكم بقى فى صفى 
الحمد لله إن النكت عجبتكم وحازت اعجابكم 
شكرا على التشجيع الجميل*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> أنت الى هتزهاء من كل شويه هيقولولك:  تانى تانى تانى تانى تانى


*شكرا يا mr_virus على تواصلك الجميل وإن شاء الله هيكون فيه تانى بشكل مختلف
 *

----------


## ابن البلد

ههههههههههههه 
لا حلوين  :: 



> 15 - مشرف دخل قاعة المناقشات طلع منها بخمس غرز وإرتجاج فى المخ


 ::

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> ههههههههه  كلها نكت جميلة  شكرا ليك يا سيف  وياريت تجيب نكت اكتر


*شكرا ياسندرلا  والحمد لله انها عجبتك وان شاء الله أكتبلكم اكتر *

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> ههههههههههههه 
> لا حلوين


*برائة ياشــباب 

إفــــراج

المشرف العام  موافق

شكرا يا ابن البلد

*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

13 - مشرف عاوز يعرف حبيبته بتحبه أو مبتحبوش دخل على القاعة وبدأ يحذف المواضيع واحد ورا التانى ( بتحبنى - مبتحبنيش - بتحبنى - مبتحبنيش )

14 - مشرف عام موظف فى مصلحة حكومية شرط على كل عضو يكتب مشاركة يحط عليها ورقة دمغة 

15 - مشرف دخل قاعة المناقشات طلع منها بخمس غرز وإرتجاج فى المخ


هههههههههههههههههه جميله ياسيف تحفه اهلا بيك معانا فى المنتدى بس يارب ماتتخطف اليومين الى جايين

----------


## عـزالديـن

> 20 - مشرف مردش على الموضوع ده اختفى فى ظروف غامضة .


*    

لو جالى القلب من كتر الضحك هيكون ده ذنبك ياسـيف الديـن

جميل جداً والأجمل انك كتبته حصرياً لمنتدى أبناء مصر 

بإنتظار المزيد من كتاباتك الممتعة  

وبالنسبة للطرد  فتأكد إنه هيحصل 

لو مكتبتش تانى 

*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

فعلاً ظريف وسنتخذ فوراً إجراءات إيقافك فى المشمش

----------


## Hesham Nassar

*
حلوه النكت يا سيف ..



*

----------


## monmon_aso1982

نما الى علمى انه سوف يتم القبض على العضو
الذى قام بكتابة مجموعة من النكت على مشرفى 
أبناء مصر 
والقبض على من يشجعه 
الحقوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااا يا جماعة 
أهربوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااا
واستخبوا فى قاعة هريدى علشان تتربصوا فى الذرة
وأنا مش هابلغ عنكم
هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها
قد أعزر من انذر 
فيه أغنية لحليم بتقول
مفقود مفقود مفقود مفقوووووووووووووووووووووووود يا ولدى ياولدى
يلا كان نفسنا تكون معانا اكثر من كدا 
سلامى ليك
ومش هاقول رأيي وأنا مالى ياعم

----------


## مي مؤمن

ههههههههههههههه نكتك حلوة قوي يا سيف واحلى حاجه انها حصريا في منتدى ابناء مصر واحنا معاك يالله امرنا لله هنطرد هنطرد بس ربنا يستر ما نتطرتش احنا تكون انت مظبط نفسك مع المشرفين و........ 
مستنين منك المزيد من النكت

----------


## ايهاب احمد75

جامده وجديده ورائعه بس اوعى تكون متفق مع المشرفين علشان يعرفوا مين اللى هيضحك عليهم ويوقفوه عارف انا الحركات دى هههههههههههههههههههههه

بجد ساهمت فى رسم ضحكه من القلب على كل الوجوه شكرا لك

----------


## ألب أرسلان

هههههههههههههههههههههه
راح كلبوش يا حبة عينى ههههههههه

بس فعلا نكت تحفة وعلى فكره أنا يرضوا مشرف
بس فى منتدى تانى ( آه لو كنت عندى  ) هههههههه

بس والله رائعة جدا , متشكرين على النكت

أخوك فى الله

----------


## sameh atiya

نكت روعه تسلم ايدك
بجد جميله جدا
فى انتظار نكتك على المشرفين
ههههههههههههههه

بس انا معاك ما تخافش :M (29):

----------


## bedo_ic

مش عارف اقولك ايه انت لم  هدومك  وحضر نفسك ..... حتتخطف حتتخطف ..
بس والله جميل
بيدووووووووووووووووو

----------


## همســـة حب

ردى متاخر معلش لظروف

حقيقى منور وموضوعك تحفه

----------


## فى حب مصر

السلام عليكم
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوة  
هههههههههههه

----------


## emerald

ههههههههههههههههههه ::  

شكرا لك يا سيف على الضحك الى ضحكته.. :Afro:  

انا ضحك ضحك. ههههههههههههههههههه بس  الله يستر  :Bicycle:  

شكر الك ::

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> 13 - مشرف عاوز يعرف حبيبته بتحبه أو مبتحبوش دخل على القاعة وبدأ يحذف المواضيع واحد ورا التانى ( بتحبنى - مبتحبنيش - بتحبنى - مبتحبنيش )
> 
> 14 - مشرف عام موظف فى مصلحة حكومية شرط على كل عضو يكتب مشاركة يحط عليها ورقة دمغة 
> 
> 15 - مشرف دخل قاعة المناقشات طلع منها بخمس غرز وإرتجاج فى المخ
> 
> 
> هههههههههههههههههه جميله ياسيف تحفه اهلا بيك معانا فى المنتدى بس يارب ماتتخطف اليومين الى جايين


*بسمتك اجمل من الموضوع أخى زيزو  
وبما انك مشرف قاعة السيارات فيجب أن تضع حد لمشكلة فتح ورشة قاعة السيارات فى وقت متأخر من الليل  
لأنها بتسبب ضوضاء   والأعضاء مش عارفين ينامو فى المنتدى  
ولا تحب حضرتك نثير الموضوع بقاعة المناقشات  
وحضرتك طبعا  عارف المشرف الى بيدخل هناك بيخرج منها ازاى  
هسيبك بقى علشان سامع ناس فى القاعة بتنادى عليك وبتقول  zizo_ya_zizo 
هزورك فى الجراج إن شاء الله*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> *    
> 
> لو جالى القلب من كتر الضحك هيكون ده ذنبك ياسـيف الديـن
> 
> جميل جداً والأجمل انك كتبته حصرياً لمنتدى أبناء مصر 
> 
> بإنتظار المزيد من كتاباتك الممتعة  
> 
> وبالنسبة للطرد  فتأكد إنه هيحصل 
> ...


*نورت الموضوع  استاذى الفاضل عـزالديـن 
سلامة قلب حضرتك   دى شهادة أعتز بيها    تدفعنى لكتابة المزيد 
المهم بلاش حضرتك تجيب سيرة الطرد   أصل أنا بدأت أقلق  
تشرفت بحضور حضرتك للموضوع  وده شئ مطمئن جداً  
شكرا على الحضور الجميل *

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> *بسمتك اجمل من الموضوع أخى زيزو  
> وبما انك مشرف قاعة السيارات فيجب أن تضع حد لمشكلة فتح ورشة قاعة السيارات فى وقت متأخر من الليل  
> لأنها بتسبب ضوضاء   والأعضاء مش عارفين ينامو فى المنتدى  
> ولا تحب حضرتك نثير الموضوع بقاعة المناقشات  
> وحضرتك طبعا  عارف المشرف الى بيدخل هناك بيخرج منها ازاى  
> هسيبك بقى علشان سامع ناس فى القاعة بتنادى عليك وبتقول  zizo_ya_zizo 
> هزورك فى الجراج إن شاء الله*


شكرا يا استاذ سيف ون عنينا القاعه هتقفل فى مواعيد العمل الرسميه ومضطر بقى ادخل العمال جوا علشان طول النهار شغالين فى السمكره فى الشارع مابين القاعات ههههههههههه
موضوع جميل وتعليقاتك على المتواجدين اجمل ما فى الموضوع  :good:

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> فعلاً ظريف وسنتخذ فوراً إجراءات إيقافك فى المشمش


*أهلا بيك استاذى الفاضل سيد ابراهيم 
تشرفت بحضور حضرتك للموضوع 
كده انا اتطمنت - لسة أمامى فرصة لحد المشمش مايطلع 
هزور حضرتك فى قاعة لقاءات فى حب الله قريباً*

----------


## Abdou Basha

:: 
شكرا يا سيدي ربنا يسامحك

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> *
> حلوه النكت يا سيف ..
> 
> 
> 
> *


*الاحلى هو تشريفك للموضوع يا هشام 
كده انا هعتبر نفسى محظوظ  لان مشرفى قاعة السيارات كلهم عندى  
مطلوب سيارة فيات 128 موديل 1988 أو مابعده وتكون بالتقسيط ? 
ياريت متكونش راشة حوض وبحالة ممتازة والسعر مريح والتقسيط على 10 سنين 
منتظر منكم شوية عروض علشان اقارن بينهم  
نورت الموضوع ياهشام 
*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة monmon_aso1982
					
				
نما الى علمى انه سوف يتم القبض على العضو
الذى قام بكتابة مجموعة من النكت على مشرفى 
أبناء مصر 
والقبض على من يشجعه 
الحقوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااا يا جماعة 
أهربوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااا
واستخبوا فى قاعة هريدى علشان تتربصوا فى الذرة
وأنا مش هابلغ عنكم
هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها
قد أعزر من انذر


ايه ده - معانا وكالة استخبارات بالمنتدى 
انا مبسمعش حكاية (نما الى علمى) دى الا فى التليفزيون فى مسلسلات المخابرات بس 
واضح يا monmon انك متمكنة من اللغة العربية 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة monmon_aso1982
					
				
فيه أغنية لحليم بتقول
مفقود مفقود مفقود مفقوووووووووووووووووووووووود يا ولدى ياولدى
يلا كان نفسنا تكون معانا اكثر من كدا 
سلامى ليك


ايوه دى الاغنية الى كان عبد الحليم بيقول فيها لولده على حبيبته انها مقيمة فى فيلا مستهدفة والى يقرب من سور الجنينة أو يحاول ينعكش شعرها هيخطفوه  







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة monmon_aso1982
					
				
ومش هاقول رأيي وأنا مالى ياعم


ده من مبدأ من خاف سلم أو الجرى نص المجدعة 

شكرا يا monmon على تعليقك الجميل واشتراكك فى الموضوع

*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> ههههههههههههههه نكتك حلوة قوي يا سيف واحلى حاجه انها حصريا في منتدى ابناء مصر واحنا معاك يالله امرنا لله هنطرد هنطرد بس ربنا يستر ما نتطرتش احنا تكون انت مظبط نفسك مع المشرفين و........ 
> مستنين منك المزيد من النكت


*شكرا  يا mai  على التشجيع والمؤاذرة  
متقلقيش من حكاية الطرد 
انا خلاص بظبط مع المشرفين بحيث يتم طرد الى بيشجعونى على كده بس
*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> جامده وجديده ورائعه بس اوعى تكون متفق مع المشرفين علشان يعرفوا مين اللى هيضحك عليهم ويوقفوه عارف انا الحركات دى هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> بجد ساهمت فى رسم ضحكه من القلب على كل الوجوه شكرا لك


*انا سعيد ( سعيد من السعادة مش اسمى يعنى ) بوجودك يا استاذ ايهاب 
فكرة الاتفاق مع المشرفين مكنتش فى بالى بس اشكرك عليها لانها جابت نتيجة حلوة 
المشرفين بيحضروا الآن لستة باسماء الاعضاء الى بيشجعوا الموضوع علشان الـ 
يعنى حاول تظبط انت كمان ياباشا 
شكرا على حضورك الجميل وتشجيعك*

----------


## amr emam

اخى  سيف الدين  

موضوع جميل جدا  

انا  همووووووووووووووووت من كتر الضحك 

تسلم ايدك يا باشا 

ونورت المنتدى

عمرو امام

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> راح كلبوش يا حبة عينى ههههههههه
> 
> بس فعلا نكت تحفة وعلى فكره أنا يرضوا مشرف
> بس فى منتدى تانى ( آه لو كنت عندى  ) هههههههه
> 
> بس والله رائعة جدا , متشكرين على النكت
> 
> أخوك فى الله


*شكرا يا فارس مرتين
مرة لحضورك  والحمد لله ان النكت عجبتك 
ومرة تانية انك مشمشرف فى المنتدى هنا والا كان زمانى مشعارف اكتب الرد ده  
*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> نكت روعه تسلم ايدك
> بجد جميله جدا
> فى انتظار نكتك على المشرفين
> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> بس انا معاك ما تخافش


*شكرا ياسامح باشا على التشجيع والمؤاذرة  
الأجمل من النكت هو مشاركتك وتعليقك 
خلى بالك اسمك هينزل فى اللستة  
بس متقلقش 
خدنا الكارت الاخضر من المشرف العام 
*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> مش عارف اقولك ايه انت لم  هدومك  وحضر نفسك ..... حتتخطف حتتخطف ..
> بس والله جميل
> بيدووووووووووووووووو


*شكرا يا استاذ bedo_ic على النصيحة 
انا بحاول الم هدومى بس المشكلة مشلاقى الشراب 
باين عليهم خدوه رهينة 
جميل حضورك وتعليقك
*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> ردى متاخر معلش لظروف
> 
> حقيقى منور وموضوعك تحفه


*نورتى الموضوع يا همسة حب 
مفيش تاخير ولا حاجة ده احنا لسة بنبدأ   
يعنى حضرتك حجزتى فى الصف الاول 
شكرا لحضورك وتعليقك 
*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> السلام عليكم
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوة  
> هههههههههههه


*الاحلى هو حضورك  يا ( فى حب مصر )
ضحكتك سمعت المنتديات الى جنبنا  وده شئ يسعدنى
شكرا لحضورك
*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> ههههههههههههههههههه 
> 
> شكرا لك يا سيف على الضحك الى ضحكته.. 
> 
> انا ضحك ضحك. ههههههههههههههههههه بس  الله يستر  
> 
> شكر الك


*اهلا بيكى يا emerald نورتى الموضوع  
انا سمعت ضحكتك فى الانترنت كلها جيت اجرى اشوف فيه ايه 
شكرا لحضورك وتشجيعك*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> 


*شكرا لحضورك يا Advertisement 
انا شايف حضرتك بترد فى كل المواضيع بس مبتتكلمش وبتحط صور بس  
 هل حضرتك المراقب العام للمنتدى ؟   
نورت الموضوع وكل مواضيع المنتدى 
*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> شكرا يا سيدي ربنا يسامحك


*آميـــــــن

شكرا لحضور يا Abdou Basha 
وشكرا لتسامحك معى 
*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> شكرا يا استاذ سيف ومن عنينا القاعه هتقفل فى مواعيد العمل الرسميه ومضطر بقى ادخل العمال جوا علشان طول النهار شغالين فى السمكره فى الشارع مابين القاعات ههههههههههه
> موضوع جميل وتعليقاتك على المتواجدين اجمل ما فى الموضوع


 *شكرا يازيزو باشا لاستجابتك السريعة   فى السيطرة على القاعة  
خاصة عمال السمكرة والشكمانات وتيل الفرامل الى شغالين ازعاج وضوضاء فى شوارع المنتدى وبين القاعات *

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> اخى  سيف الدين  
> 
> موضوع جميل جدا  
> 
> انا  همووووووووووووووووت من كتر الضحك 
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا باشا 
> 
> ونورت المنتدى
> ...


*الاجمل من الموضوع مشاركتك فيه اخى عمرو امام  
بس واضح ان الموضوع خطير لان شايف ناس اشتكت من القلب وناس تانية هتموت 
الف سلامة عليك ياعمرو ونورت الموضوع بحضورك وابتسامتك
*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

:: 
*نكت تفطس من الضحك يا سيف
تسلم إيدك
ما يغركش إن إبن البلد ضحكلك
إحنا بنريخيلك الحبل شوية وبعدين هوب..مش هاتلاقى نفسك

طيب سمعت عن المشرف اللى فقع لأخوه عين وقطعله ودن وإيد ورجل علشان ما بيحبش الموضوعات المكررة

وكمان ما بيحبش يشرب الشاى علشان متحلى بسكر مكرر

خطيبته قالت له بيت شعر مشهور علشان تتغزل فيه
قالها المفروض تصارحينى بإنه الشعر ده منقول علشان أمانة النقل

كل ما تجيله فلوس فكة يصححها علشان بيحب يدمج المواضيع

أبوه قاله عايزك يا إبنى فى كام موضوع رد عليه وقاله لا يجوز لك أكثر من موضوعين فى اليوم الواحد
*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> *نكت تفطس من الضحك يا سيف
> تسلم إيدك
> ما يغركش إن إبن البلد ضحكلك
> إحنا بنريخيلك الحبل شوية وبعدين هوب..مش هاتلاقى نفسك
> 
> طيب سمعت عن المشرف اللى فقع لأخوه عين وقطعله ودن وإيد ورجل علشان ما بيحبش الموضوعات المكررة
> 
> وكمان ما بيحبش يشرب الشاى علشان متحلى بسكر مكرر
> 
> ...


*أهلا وياميت مرحبا بالأستاذ  أحمد ناصر مشرف القاعة الرياضية 
أهو ده بقى الى اسمه الايستيلاء على المواضيع من بابها  - ده نكتك ياباشا غطت على الموضوع 
أنا ضحكت لدرجة ان الجيران اتصلوا بيقولولى وطى التليفزيون شوية 
فاكرين ان التليفزيون مفتوح على قناة اضحك 
طيب ايه رأيك فى المشرف الزملكاوى الى كل ميشوف مشاركة يعلم عليها بخطين حمر
مشرف قاعة الرياضة  لما يشوف موضوع فى قاعة تانية  يخص الرياضة يرسل لمشرف القاعة يقوله باصيلى الموضوع ده
مشرف زملكاوى كل مايفتح بطيخة يلاقيها حمراء يرميها
مشرف زملكاوى مضطهد عضو بالمنتدى اسمه ( الوشاح الأحمر )
مشرف زملكاوى  حذف موضوع بعنوان ( حمرة الخجل )
مشرف اهلاوى منع دخول البيض لبيته
مشرف أهلاوى حط تقييم سلبى لعضو كاتب موضوع فى قاعة القضايا السياسية بعنوان ( الخطوط الحمراء فى الساحة البيضاء )
نورت الموضوع يا استاذ أحمد وشكرا على النكت الظريفة
وياريت اشوفك هنا تانى 
*

----------


## Amira

> 5 - مشرف عام غطسوه تانى 
> 
> 6 - مشرف خلف توأم إحتفظ بواحد والتانى حطه فى قاعة المكرر
> 
> 
> 18- مشرف إختلف مع المشرف عام نقلة مشرف على قاعة المواضيع المكررة
> 
> 19 - مشرف عاوز يطرد عضو مميز من المنتدى حطله أحد مواضيعه حتتبن حشيش وبلغ عنه
> 
> مشرف قاعة الرياضة لما يشوف موضوع فى قاعة تانية يخص الرياضة يرسل لمشرف القاعة يقوله باصيلى الموضوع ده


* جامدين جداااا جدااا يا سيف ، المفروض تحتفظ بحقوق التأليف*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> * جامدين جداااا جدااا يا سيف ، المفروض تحتفظ بحقوق التأليف*


*شكرا يا اخت Amira  والاجمد من النكت حضور حضرتك 

احتفظ ازاى بس وزمان النكت  موجودة الآن بعشرتاشر منتدى على الانترنت 

قولى بس ميجيش حد منهم هنا يشتكى ويقول ان انا نقلتهم منه 
مشرف كل يوم وهو رايح الشغل يعدى على بواب العمارة يعمل تسجيل خروج
اتاخر عن البيت 3 ايام زوجته بعتتله انذار 
بيدخل البيت فى الوضع الخفى علشان يشوف الولاد
زوجته شافته فى المتواجدين حاليا عملتله حظر
اشترى صورة منظر طبيعى وعلقها فى الرسبشن زوجته كتبتله تحتها منقول وحطتله عنوان محل الصور
فى عيد ميلاده قعد يصنف الهدايا بين الجديد والمكرر 

*

----------


## mr_virus

ايه ياعم الكلام ده كله

----------


## عـزالديـن

> *طيب ايه رأيك فى المشرف الزملكاوى الى كل ميشوف مشاركة يعلم عليها بخطين حمر
> مشرف قاعة الرياضة  لما يشوف موضوع فى قاعة تانية  يخص الرياضة يرسل لمشرف القاعة يقوله باصيلى الموضوع ده
> مشرف زملكاوى كل مايفتح بطيخة يلاقيها حمراء يرميها
> مشرف زملكاوى مضطهد عضو بالمنتدى اسمه ( الوشاح الأحمر )
> مشرف زملكاوى  حذف موضوع بعنوان ( حمرة الخجل )
> مشرف اهلاوى منع دخول البيض لبيته
> مشرف أهلاوى حط تقييم سلبى لعضو كاتب موضوع فى قاعة القضايا السياسية بعنوان ( الخطوط الحمراء فى الساحة البيضاء )
> *





> *مشرف كل يوم وهو رايح الشغل يعدى على بواب العمارة يعمل تسجيل خروج
> اتاخر عن البيت 3 ايام زوجته بعتتله انذار 
> بيدخل البيت فى الوضع الخفى علشان يشوف الولاد
> زوجته شافته فى المتواجدين حاليا عملتله حظر
> اشترى صورة منظر طبيعى وعلقها فى الرسبشن زوجته كتبتله تحتها منقول وحطتله عنوان محل الصور
> فى عيد ميلاده قعد يصنف الهدايا بين الجديد والمكرر*


*يا سـيف الديـن  أنا شايف إن حلك الوحيد هو فعلاً إيقافك من المنتدى  
أنا قلبى وجعنى بجد   
بفكر أغلق الموضوع علشان متكتبش فيه نكت تانى 

أدام الله عليك الإبتسامة 
*

----------


## أمة الله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

انا عماله ابص في سيرة القاعة بتاعتنا و لا لأ الحمد لله لأ طيب لما نشوف الباقى

----------


## أمة الله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ور حمة الله وبركاته 




> 19 - مشرف عاوز يطرد عضو مميز من المنتدى حطله أحد مواضيعه حتتبن حشيش وبلغ عنه


و الله فكرة :good:   ::

----------


## ساندريلا

ههههههههههههههههه  النكت كلها جميلة جدا يا سيف  ياريت تكمل  والمرة الجاية النكت على الاعضاء  زى مقلت  هنستنى وربنا يسترها بقة .............

واكتر نكتة عجبتنى اوى بصراحة  واحد عايز يعرف خطيبتة بتحبة ولا مبتحبوش  دخل المنتدى وقعد يخذف المواضيع بتحبنى لا مبتحبنيش بتحبنى لا مبتحبنيش.......هههههههههههه

بصراحة كلهم حلوين اوى ..........اتمناللك التوفيق 

اختك ساندريلا

----------


## mr_virus

فعلا انت ضربت الكل 

بجد هايل

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> ايه ياعم الكلام ده كله





> فعلا انت ضربت الكل 
> 
> بجد هايل


*شكرا يا mr_virus على تواصلك وكلامك المشجع 
بس بلاش حكاية الضرب دى  
خليها تعدى بالطرق السلمية 
بس إنت ايه رأيك فى مكافى ونورتون وكاسبراسكاى  
خد دى*

----------


## aly00aa

قشطة عليك يامان بجد عشرعلى عشرة اية اللى انا بقولة دا دا انا لسة عضوة جديد
على كدة المشرفين هايحطونى فى القائمة السؤداء مش مهم
مشرف حب يتخلص من زوجتة نقلة موقع تانى بااااااااااااااااااااااى

----------


## samir

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههه

نكت جامدة جدا 
هههههههههههههههه

تسلم ايدك يا نجم

ولو سمحتلى ممكن انقلهم
ولو مردتشى خلال 10 ثوانى هتاكد ان المشرفين وقفوك
ولغوا عضويتك
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههه
تحياتى يا برنس

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> *يا سـيف الديـن  أنا شايف إن حلك الوحيد هو فعلاً إيقافك من المنتدى  
> أنا قلبى وجعنى بجد   
> بفكر أغلق الموضوع علشان متكتبش فيه نكت تانى 
> 
> أدام الله عليك الإبتسامة 
> *


*أستاذى الفاضل عـزالديـن 

بالرغم من سعادتى لحضور حضرتك للمرة الثانية  

إلا أننى أصبحت أكثر قلقاً على قلب حضرتك  .... وأيضاً عضويتى بالمنتدى 

منعاً لأى مشاكل لقلب حضرتك ممكن تشرب كل يوم 3 كبيات قرفة بالجنزبيل   

وتزود عليهم كبايتين بردقوش 

بكده أكون خليت مسؤليتى 

شكرا أستاذى ولاتحرمنا من حضورك العطر 

*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أمة الله
					
				
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

انا عماله ابص في سيرة القاعة بتاعتنا و لا لأ الحمد لله لأ طيب لما نشوف الباقى


الاخت الفاضلة أمة الله 
ممنون لحضور حضرتك للموضوع للمرة الثانية 
مفيش حد يقدر يجيب سيرة قاعة لقاءات فى حب الله  الا بكل خير طبعاً 
بس فيه مشكلة صغيرة كنت عاوز ابلغ حضراتكم عنها
فى أوقات كتيرة احاول أدخل القاعة عندكم تطلعلى رسالة مكتوب فيها ( مغلق للصلاة ) 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أمة الله
					
				
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ور حمة الله وبركاته 




			
				19 - مشرف عاوز يطرد عضو مميز من المنتدى حطله فى أحد مواضيعه حتتين حشيش وبلغ عنه 




و الله فكرة 


ياترى مين   ياترى مين  ياترى مييييييين  
أكيد مش أنا  

شكرا لحضور حضرتك وبإنتظار العودة 

*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> ههههههههههههههههه  النكت كلها جميلة جدا يا سيف  ياريت تكمل  والمرة الجاية النكت على الاعضاء  زى مقلت  هنستنى وربنا يسترها بقة .............
> 
> واكتر نكتة عجبتنى اوى بصراحة  واحد عايز يعرف خطيبتة بتحبة ولا مبتحبوش  دخل المنتدى وقعد يخذف المواضيع بتحبنى لا مبتحبنيش بتحبنى لا مبتحبنيش.......هههههههههههه
> 
> بصراحة كلهم حلوين اوى ..........اتمناللك التوفيق 
> 
> اختك ساندريلا


*اهلا بيكى يا اخت سندريلا والحمد لله إنها عجبتك
إن شاء الله اكتبلكم شوية عن الاعضاء بس المشكلة ان المشرفين مقدور عليهم  الأعضاء هنعمل فيهم ايه  
المشرف الى كان بيمسح مواضيع القاعة واحد ورا التانى وبيقول بتحبنى مبتحبنيش  ده ساب الاشراف بعد مامسح مواضيع القاعة كلها لانه مبقاش لاقى حاجة يشرف عليها وفضى لحبيبته تماما  وكانت سعيدة جدا بكده وأكدتله حبها ليه  وعاشو فى تبات ونبات وخلفو مواضيع ومشاركات  
شكرا ليكى ياسندريلا   
*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> قشطة عليك يامان بجد عشرعلى عشرة اية اللى انا بقولة دا دا انا لسة عضوة جديد
> على كدة المشرفين هايحطونى فى القائمة السؤداء مش مهم
> مشرف حب يتخلص من زوجتة نقلة موقع تانى بااااااااااااااااااااااى


*اهلا بيك يا aly00aa وشكرا لتعليقك 
بس انت جبت القشطة ونسيت العسل 
متقلقش من البلاك ليست اسمك مش نازل فيها 
نورت المنتدى يا aly00aa 
*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> نكت جامدة جدا 
> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا نجم
> 
> ولو سمحتلى ممكن انقلهم
> ...


*اهلا بيك ياسمير باشا 
شكرا على الكلام الحلو 
ممنوع النقل إلا بتصريح كتابى وبعد 3 شهور من نشر الموضوع مع ذكر اسم صاحب الموضوع  والمصدر  
الوقف حصل بس أنا جاى متسلل  
*

----------


## (هدهد)

كان بدرى عليك عليك بدرى
تقرر بعد الاجتماع مع هيئه المشرفين
نفى العضو  سيف الدين
الى صحراء كسوفو
يالله بالهنا والشفاطيران بقى
وررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## aly00aa

تشكر يابرنس انا استاذنك اخد شوية لموقع نكدي شوية

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> كان بدرى عليك عليك بدرى
> تقرر بعد الاجتماع مع هيئه المشرفين
> نفى العضو  سيف الدين
> الى صحراء كسوفو
> يالله بالهنا والشفاطيران بقى
> وررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


*صوتك حلو فى الغنا يا (هدهد) 
طيب ياراجل مش كنت تقول انك جاى كنت اجهزلك حفلة واعزملك كل العصافير 
ليه مبقتش اشوف هداهد زى الأول - هى انقرضت ولا ايه 
رفرفرت - قصدى نورت ياباشا*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> تشكر يابرنس انا استاذنك اخد شوية لموقع نكدي شوية


*العفو ياباشا  وإن شاء الله تفك النكد بتاعهم  
بس لازم تكتب منقول عن سـيف الديـن بمنتدى أبناء مصر*

----------


## wmtharwat2

thnnnnnx man

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> thnnnnnx man


welcome  :f:

----------


## mr_virus

> *شكرا يا mr_virus على تواصلك وكلامك المشجع 
> بس بلاش حكاية الضرب دى  
> خليها تعدى بالطرق السلمية 
> بس إنت ايه رأيك فى مكافى ونورتون وكاسبراسكاى  
> خد دى*


طب ليه كده 
ماشى على العموم فى كتير حولوا قبليك معرفوش

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> طب ليه كده 
> ماشى على العموم فى كتير حولوا قبليك معرفوش


*أنصحك يا mr_virus بعدم الاقتراب من قاعات الكمبيوتر فى الفترة الحالية  لأنها ملغمة ببرامج الـ  anti_virus  

نورت الموضوع*

----------


## العندليب الأسمر

الحمد لله إني مجتش في الليلة دي خالص  :: 
شكرا ً يا سيف الدين علي الموضوع ، والله إنت شكلك زي العسل ( أقصد دمك خفيف يعني بس دع تعبير مجازي ، لحسن تقولي هو إنت شوفتني أساسا ً  ::   )..

ألف شكر مرة تانية ياباشا علي الموضوع ..

بس سؤال رفيع :- هو إنت بتخاف من مشرفين قاعة الفن والمسابقات ولا إيه ؟ !! 
سؤال برئ عادي يعني  ::

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> الحمد لله إني مجتش في الليلة دي خالص 
> شكرا ً يا سيف الدين علي الموضوع ، والله إنت شكلك زي العسل ( أقصد دمك خفيف يعني بس دع تعبير مجازي ، لحسن تقولي هو إنت شوفتني أساسا ً   )..
> 
> ألف شكر مرة تانية ياباشا علي الموضوع ..
> 
> بس سؤال رفيع :- هو إنت بتخاف من مشرفين قاعة الفن والمسابقات ولا إيه ؟ !! 
> سؤال برئ عادي يعني


*مرحباً بالعندليب الأسمر 

مش حضرتك برده الأستاذ عبدالحليم ابو حافظ  

إنت الي كلامك زى العسل ياعندليب وشكرا لحضورك الجميل 

مشرفين قاعة الفن ناس طيبين منقدرش نقول عليهم حاجة غير انهم ملتزمين ومن البيت للفن ومن الفن للبيت 

حاولت كذا مرة اعملكم زيارة  للقاعة بس كل كل ما اروح الاقى المشرفين معزومين فى حفلة 

ياريت تفصلوا مكبرات الصوت بدرى شوية وتكتفوا بالسماعات الداخلية للقاعة 

شكرا ياعندليب ومعاك دعوة للحضور مرة اخرى

*

----------


## _snoo000oopy_

ههههههههههههه نكت هايله يا سيف ::   :: 

انا سمعت انك عايز تكتب نكت على الاعضاء   ::  هههههههههههههه 

 انا مستنياها بفارغ الصبر....

keep going  :4:   :4:   :4:

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> ههههههههههههه نكت هايله يا سيف 
> 
> انا سمعت انك عايز تكتب نكت على الاعضاء   هههههههههههههه 
> 
>  انا مستنياها بفارغ الصبر....
> 
> keep going


*شكلك كده يا snoo000oopy مشرف متنكر وعاوز تفرح فى الأعضاء 

إن شاء الله هحاول اعمل حاجة للأعضاء  وربنا يستر  

شكرا لحضورك الجميل*

----------


## aynad

ههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههه
يخرب شيطانك يا سيف موتني من الضحك 
تسلم ايدك والله

----------


## بسمة الحياة

هههههههههههههه
تسلمووووووووووو
على هذه الابتسامات

----------


## سـيف الديـن

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aynad
					
				
ههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههه
يخرب شيطانك يا سيف موتني من الضحك 
تسلم ايدك والله


يخرب بيت كل الشياطين يا  aynad  

أنا مكنتش اقصد طبعا اموت حد من الضحك   - كان أقصى الطموحات غيبوبة بس  

شكرا لحضورك يا aynad 

تابعـــونا*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> هههههههههههههه
> تسلمووووووووووو
> على هذه الابتسامات


*أهلا بيكى يا بسمة الحياة 

شكرا لحضورك ولابتسامتك*

----------


## sandrela

روعة الحمد لله اني لسه عضوة جديدة ولا مشرفة ولا حاجة الا كان زماني قاعدة جنبهم بضحك علي نفسي شكرا ليك

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> روعة الحمد لله اني لسه عضوة جديدة ولا مشرفة ولا حاجة الا كان زماني قاعدة جنبهم بضحك علي نفسي شكرا ليك


*شكرا يا sandrela على حضورك 
ومتفرحيش أوى فى المشرفين  
إنتظرى نكت الأعضاء 
*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

سلام الله عليك
     النكت حلوة جدا ، بس نصيحة سجل دخول كل يوم بمشاركة جديدة عشان نعرف انك بخير ، لو غبت يوم هنفهم لوحدنا............شكرا علي المجهود :good:   :good:   :good:

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> سلام الله عليك
>      النكت حلوة جدا ، بس نصيحة سجل دخول كل يوم بمشاركة جديدة عشان نعرف انك بخير ، لو غبت يوم هنفهم لوحدنا............شكرا علي المجهود


*علينا وعليكم السلام
أهلاً بك أخت ايمان 
شكرا على حضورك وسعيد باعجابك بالنكت وإن شاء الله اقدر اتواصل معكم 
نورتى الموضوع
*

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بجد موضوع حلو جداااااااااااااا مع انى اول مرة اخد بالى منه بس العتب ع النضارة 

ردودك كمان تحفة جداااااااااا  

تسلم ايدك بجد كلهم احسن من بعض

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> بجد موضوع حلو جداااااااااااااا مع انى اول مرة اخد بالى منه بس العتب ع النضارة 
> 
> ردودك كمان تحفة جداااااااااا  
> 
> تسلم ايدك بجد كلهم احسن من بعض


*اهلا بيكى يا دكتورة نسيبة  
نورتى النكت وسعيد باعجابك بها  وبعدين مسايرة لتطورات العصر بيقولوا العتب على اللينزز  
شكرا لحضورك الجميل 
*

----------


## nour2005

> [B]إ
> ممنوع النقل أو اللطش إلا باذن كتابى وذكر المصدر



بجد موضوع جميل ودمه خفيف  :y:   ::  
بس اسمحلي 
انا حفظتهم عندي عالجهاز 
واوعدك وده وعد مشرف  ::  قصدي وعد شرف  ::  
اني مش حانقلهم من مكانهم هنا  ::  
تسلم ايدك استاذ سيف الدين 
والى مزيد من المواضيع الفعّالة والمميّزة 
 :f:

----------


## كبير العيلة

يا بني يا حبيبي لم البوش شوية و بلاش دهوسة في الحلل الله لايسيئك محدش عارف النفوس فيها ايه .....  اخوك كبير العيلة

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> بجد موضوع جميل ودمه خفيف   
> بس اسمحلي 
> انا حفظتهم عندي عالجهاز 
> واوعدك وده وعد مشرف  قصدي وعد شرف  
> اني مش حانقلهم من مكانهم هنا  
> تسلم ايدك استاذ سيف الدين 
> والى مزيد من المواضيع الفعّالة والمميّزة


*شكرا على حضورك أختنا الفاضلة nour2005  
 يارب حضرتك تنورى المنتدى لغاية 3005 ومابعدها 
وطالما فيها وعد مشرف    يبقى الموضوع أكيد فى أمان  
نورتى الموضوع 
*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> يا بني يا حبيبي لم البوش شوية و بلاش دهوسة في الحلل الله لايسيئك محدش عارف النفوس فيها ايه .....  اخوك كبير العيلة


*بما ان حضرتك كبير العيلة انا كنت عاوز احكيلك على موضوع خانقنى شوية   
إنت عارف حضرتك طبعاً مؤتمر الدول الصناعية الكبرى الى اتعمل فى الآخر ده   
لما اجتمعوا فى المؤتمر لسة محلوش مشكلة ثقب الأوزون  
وانت عارف حضرتك الثقب ده مسببلنا مشاكل اد ايه  

معلش طولت عليك وكلها دهوسة 

نورت ياباشا*

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

تسلم ايدك عز باشا


والله موضوع رائع ..
وقفشات فى منتهى الفكاهة

وطبعا اخوانك المشرفين .. - ولمزيدا من الديمقراطية - سايبينك





بس خد بالك ...
دة تموية بس لحد الامور ما تنام وتهدا وتبعد عن الصورة :Plane:  

بعد كدة........









 حيبدأ الشغل:rantin

زى ماحصل مع صاحبك بالظبططططططط
من أيمن ... لأيسر
ومن نور .... لظلالالالالالالالام



وتحياتى ..

للديمقراطية :Beer:  



بس لك انت خالص تحياتى،،، :f:

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> تسلم ايدك عز باشا


*أهلا بك أستاذ شاعر الرومانسية 
مع إحترامى الشديد وإعجابى وتقديرى للأستاذ عـزالديـن 
أحب تبليغكم بأن معكم سيـف الديـن* 





> والله موضوع رائع ..
> وقفشات فى منتهى الفكاهة
> 
> وطبعا اخوانك المشرفين .. - ولمزيدا من الديمقراطية - سايبينك
> 
> بس خد بالك ...
> دة تموية بس لحد الامور ما تنام وتهدا وتبعد عن الصورة 
> 
> بعد كدة........
> ...


*أشكر لحضرتك إعجابك وثنائك على الموضوع  
وايضاً تحذيرك من الخطة المدبرة لى 

وبما إن حضرتك شاعر للرومانسية ودخلت الموضوع فلايصح أن تخرج منه خالى الوفاض 

تفضل هديتك 

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,darkblue,bold,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
تدفق في البطحاء بعد تبهطلِ = وقعقع في البيداء غير مزركلِ 
وسار بأركان العقيش مقرنصاً = وهام بكل القارطات بشنكلِ 
يقول وما بال البحاط مقرطماً = ويسعى دواماً بين هك وهنكلِ 
إذا أقبل البعراط طاح بهمةٍ = وإن أقرط المحطوش ناء بكلكلِ 
يكاد على فرط الحطيف يبقبق = ويضرب ما بين الهماط وكندلِ 
فيا أيها البغقوش لست بقاعدٍ = ولا أنت في كل البحيص بطنبلِ  [/poem]

يارب اللي فوق ده ميطلعش حاجة وحشة 

  

*

----------


## fencer

ايه الروقان ده يا سيف الدين
طيب خد بالك من نفسك بقى
الله معك
بس شويه نكت محترمين الواحد قراهم و قعد يتخيل كل نكته تليق على مين من المشرفين  :Poster Oops:  
ولا كانك سمعت حاجة  :Wacko:

----------


## سـيف الديـن

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة fencer
					
				
ايه الروقان ده يا سيف الدين
طيب خد بالك من نفسك بقى
الله معك


المهم هما ميخدوش بالهم منى يا استاذ fencer  
شكرا على النصيحة الحلوة 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة fencer
					
				
بس شويه نكت محترمين الواحد قراهم و قعد يتخيل كل نكته تليق على مين من المشرفين  
ولا كانك سمعت حاجة 


ولا كأنى سمعت حاجة   


بمناسبة المبارزة والمبارزين

زوجة مبارز يعشق المبارزة  تشكو من عدم تمكنها بوضع أى مرآه فى بيتها  

تفتكر ليه  

زوجها كل مايعدى بلبس المبارزة أمام المراية ويشوف اللي فيها يطلع السيف و . . . . . ياخسارة المراية   

طبعا ده مش عضو فى  المنتدى  


شكرا لحضورك الجميل يا استاذ fencer*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

::h::  


> 


 ::h::  
*عزيزى سيف الدين*
*صحيح الدنيا  ديت غريبة...سبحان الله "نكت على المشرفين" و على 8 صفحات (ربنا يزيد و يبارك) و محدش طردك لحد دلوقتى ...أنا نشرت نكته هنا و هناك (هنا فى المنتدى و هناك فى منتدى هريدى دوت كوم)*
*أنطردت هناك و أتشهر بأسمى و هنا لسه...كانت النكته باللغة الأنجليزية و للكبار فقط عن بوش الأب و أبنه بوش العبيط...لو نشرت نكتك ديت باللغة الأنجليزية يمكن تنطرد و نبقى فى الهوا سوا....*


على فكره المشرفين هناك أسمهم ناضورجية

----------


## fencer

> *
> 
> 
> 
> بمناسبة المبارزة والمبارزين
> 
> زوجة مبارز يعشق المبارزة  تشكو من عدم تمكنها بوضع أى مرآه فى بيتها  
> 
> تفتكر ليه  
> ...


المشكلة مش بس ان المراية بتروح
المشكلة انه بيفضل يدور على المبارز اللي ماباقاش شايفة قدامه لان مافيش مراية خلاص
و يقعد يدور في الشقة كلها عليه
تحياتي

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> *عزيزى سيف الدين*
> *صحيح الدنيا  ديت غريبة...سبحان الله "نكت على المشرفين" و على 8 صفحات (ربنا يزيد و يبارك) و محدش طردك لحد دلوقتى ...أنا نشرت نكته هنا و هناك (هنا فى المنتدى و هناك فى منتدى هريدى دوت كوم)*
> *أنطردت هناك و أتشهر بأسمى و هنا لسه...كانت النكته باللغة الأنجليزية و للكبار فقط عن بوش الأب و أبنه بوش العبيط...لو نشرت نكتك ديت باللغة الأنجليزية يمكن تنطرد و نبقى فى الهوا سوا....*
> 
> 
> على فكره المشرفين هناك أسمهم ناضورجية


*شكرا لحضرتك يادكتور جمال  على زيارتك الجميلة لموضوع النكت  
اكيد حضرتك عرفت الفرق  بين منتدى ابناء مصر وبين أي منتدى تانى 
خليك هنا أحسن علشان الناس هنا بتحب حضرتك 

والمشرفين طبعا ناضورجية فى أي منتدى 
بس ناضورجية على المواضيع والمشاركات  علشان كل شئ يبقى تمام 

كفاية قر عليا يادكتور جمال 
مرة تعد النقاط الخضراء ومرة عدد صفحات الموضوع  
أرمى نفسى من فوق سطح المنتدى يعنى ولا ايه 
خمسة وخميسة  = 55  

شكرا لحضور حضرتك الجميل 

*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> المشكلة مش بس ان المراية بتروح
> المشكلة انه بيفضل يدور على المبارز اللي ماباقاش شايفة قدامه لان مافيش مراية خلاص
> و يقعد يدور في الشقة كلها عليه
> تحياتي


*ربنا يسـتر
  
شكرا استاذ fencer على روحك المرحة 
*

----------


## حسام عمر

الحمد لله انا مش مشرف

انا عضو والحمد لله

----------


## الحياة منتهى

على فكرة النكت بيخة اوى        ( لو انترطرت محدش هايقف معاك) :n:   :Ranting2:

----------


## rony_ruby

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> الحمد لله انا مش مشرف
> 
> انا عضو والحمد لله


*شكرا يا أستاذ حسام على مرورك بالموضوع والتعليق عليه *

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> على فكرة النكت بيخة اوى        ( لو انترطرت محدش هايقف معاك)


*نقبل برحابة صدر الرأى والرأى الآخر
لولا إختلاف الأذواق لبارت السلع
شكرا لمرورك*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


 ::   ::   ::

----------


## احمد عدوان

والله احلي شعب 

بالدنيا الشعب المصري الله يخليكوا 

فرحتوني شوو  هاد يا زلمه ولك والله نكت زي العسل بس بتعرف لو كنت مشرف كان طلعت عينك وبعد ما اطلع عينك بعينك معنا مشرف روح يا جدع علي راي المصريين

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> والله احلي شعب بالدنيا الشعب المصري 
> الله يخليكوا فرحتوني 
> شوو  هاد يا زلمه ولك والله نكت زي العسل 
> بس بتعرف لو كنت مشرف كان طلعت عينك وبعد ما اطلع عينك بعينك معنا مشرف 
> روح يا جدع علي راي المصريين


شرفت ونورت الموضوع أخى الكريم احمد عدوان  :f: 
شكرا على كلماتك الجميلة بحق أهل مصر وشعبها وإنت إللي زى العسل ياباشا  :f: 
ولك عيونى اخى من غير متطلعها ومن غير إشراف  :: 
طيب مش تقولى أروح فين وأنا هروح على طوووول  :: 

شكرا لحضورك الجميل  :f:

----------


## kalecoper

بجد موضوع تحفه تسلم ايدك
ربنا ميحكمش علينا نكون مشرفين
عشان بسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس كلها بهدله قصدى مسؤوليه

 :Plane:  

تحياتى

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> بجد موضوع تحفه تسلم ايدك
> ربنا ميحكمش علينا نكون مشرفين
> عشان بسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس كلها بهدله قصدى مسؤوليه
> 
>  
> 
> تحياتى


*أهلا بيك يا kalecoper نورت النكت والحمد لله إنها عجبتك 

لك منى نكتة جديدة هدية

خطيبة مشرف قاعة الموبايل قالت له رصيدى خلص وياريت تبقى ترن عليا  
قالها يبقى احنا كنا وصلنا لنقطة النهاية ولازم نفترق  

*

----------


## kalecoper

> *أهلا بيك يا kalecoper نورت النكت والحمد لله إنها عجبتك* 
> 
> *لك منى نكتة جديدة هدية*
> 
> *خطيبة مشرف قاعة الموبايل قالت له رصيدى خلص وياريت تبقى ترن عليا* 
> *قالها يبقى احنا كنا وصلنا لنقطة النهاية ولازم نفترق * 
> 
> **


ههههههههههههههههههه و النبى يا بنى انا خايف عليك 

بس لو فى حاجه متندهنيش انا مليش دعوه يا عم 

تحياتى     :Plane:

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> ههههههههههههههههههه و النبى يا بنى انا خايف عليك 
> 
> بس لو فى حاجه متندهنيش انا مليش دعوه يا عم 
> 
> تحياتى


*أهلاً بعودتك يا kalecoper  
متقلقش خالص  لو حصل حاجة مش هندهلك ، أنا بس هبلغهم إنك بتكتب النكت وترسلها لى أنشرها 
*

----------


## nmeh61

انا كان نفسى اضحك من زمان

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> انا كان نفسى اضحك من زمان


*يارب تكون ضحكت معانا
اهلا بك يا nmeh61 *

----------


## محمد نديم

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ممتاز يا عز .... عملت لي تفعيل للبسمة على سرفر قلبي.رائع.

توصية سرية :
( يوصى بإيقاف عضويته وتحويله لأمن المنتدى)
توقيه :
مشرف حكومي.



محمد نديم

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ممتاز يا عز .... عملت لي تفعيل للبسمة على سرفر قلبي.رائع.
> 
> توصية سرية :
> ( يوصى بإيقاف عضويته وتحويله لأمن المنتدى)
> توقيع :
> مشرف حكومي.
> 
> محمد نديم


*شكرا لحضورك الجميل يا أستاذ محمـد 
وبالنسبة للوصية أكيد حضرتك تقصد بها حد تانى  - لأن إسمى مشمكتوب 
نورتنا يا أستاذ بزيارتك وياريت تكررها 

*

----------


## آيزيس

*سيف النكت رائعة ... و بعد اذنك نقلتها في منتدى تاني لإعجابي بها* 

*تحياتي*

----------


## thereallove

موضوع اكثر من رائع وطلع الضحكه بجد 

شكرا ليك سيف

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> *سيف النكت رائعة ... و بعد اذنك نقلتها في منتدى تاني لإعجابي بها* 
> 
> *تحياتي*


*أهلا  بيكى يا آيزيس 

ياترى كتبتى تحتها منقول عن سـيف الديـن بمنتدى أبناء مصر ؟  
هبحث فى جوجل ولو لقيتها هدخل  أضرب نار  

شـكراً لحضورك ومشاركتك .

*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> موضوع اكثر من رائع وطلع الضحكه بجد 
> 
> شكرا ليك سيف


*وجودك معانا فى الموضوع هو الرائع يا thereallove  

شـكرا على حضورك وتسجيل إعجابك ويارب دايماً الإبتسامة  

*

----------


## momonoser

اعتقد النكت دي نوع من أنواع الإسقاط
ولكنها جميلة جدا
وشكرا للمشرفين على ها الروح الطيبة جدا

----------


## حصار

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
حلوين اوي

----------


## harmadan

ياعم سيف المشرفين دول اخواتنا واخواتنا ماينفعش اللى انت كتبته دا!!!!يعنى ترضى ان حد يقول عليك نكت؟؟؟؟حرام عليك يا اخى!!!!! 
هات ودنك:


قرب كمان علشان ماحدش يسمعنا


كده كويس ما حدش سامعنا

باقولك ايه يا سيف يا خويا ممكن شويه نكت تانيه على المشرفين بس تكون جامده زى اللى فاتوا؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kasem2000

تسلم على النكت بس تعرف والله هتوحشنا 
الوداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااع

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

موضوع خفيف ودمه شربات
حقيقي رائع ضحكتني بعد ماكنت متنكد ^_^
فعلاً هايل انك تكون مؤلف النكت دي كلها
وأنا اللي بقول النكت المصرية فقدت شعبيتها وأصبحت باهتة
ينتظرك مستقبل عظيم T_t

----------


## mohamed salama

انا اخاف اعلق  علشان ماطردش انا كمان والااقولك جميله جداجدا

----------


## ماما زوزو

*تسلم أيدك ياسيف
أضحكتنى من قلبى بع
مدة للخصام مع الضحك
أضحك الله سنك دائما
..........................*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> اعتقد النكت دي نوع من أنواع الإسقاط
> ولكنها جميلة جدا
> وشكرا للمشرفين على ها الروح الطيبة جدا


*لا لا  لا  إسقاط ايه بس يا أستاذ momonoser  أنا معرفش فى الحاجات دى 
سعيد بحضورك والحمد لله إن النكت عجبتك
شـكراً على تواجدك الجميل 
*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
> حلوين اوي


*يارب دايماً ضحكتك وتكون دايما مبسوط يا حصار 
شـكرا لمرورك وإبتسامتك
*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> ياعم سيف المشرفين دول اخواتنا واخواتنا ماينفعش اللى انت كتبته دا!!!!
> يعنى ترضى ان حد يقول عليك نكت؟؟؟؟
> حرام عليك يا اخى!!!!! 
> 
> 
> 
> هات ودنك:
> 
> قرب كمان علشان ماحدش يسمعنا
> ...


طبعا أنا معاك  على طول الخط وكده مينفعش  :Ranting2:  
مينفعش خالص  ::@: 



هات ودنك
قرب شوية
توووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووت  :: 


شـكرا لمرورك الجميل أخى الكريم harmadan  :f: 

 :f2:

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> تسلم على النكت بس تعرف والله هتوحشنا 
> الوداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااع


*سلمت من كل مكروه أخى قاسم  
إنتم كمان هتوحشونى جدا  

*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> موضوع خفيف ودمه شربات
> حقيقي رائع ضحكتني بعد ماكنت متنكد ^_^
> فعلاً هايل انك تكون مؤلف النكت دي كلها
> وأنا اللي بقول النكت المصرية فقدت شعبيتها وأصبحت باهتة
> ينتظرك مستقبل عظيم T_t


*أسعدنى حضورك وكلماتك العطرة أخى الطيب ابن رشد المصري  
متقلقش على النكت المصرية ، المصريين لسة بخير 
بإنتظار حضورك المتميز دوماً 
*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> انا اخاف اعلق  علشان ماطردش انا كمان والااقولك جميله جداجدا


*أيوه كده قول كلمة الحق ولو على رقبتك  ، يا أهلاً  للشجعان 

شكرا أخى mohamed salama  على حضورك الجميل 

*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> *تسلم أيدك ياسيف
> أضحكتنى من قلبى بعد
> مدة للخصام مع الضحك
> أضحك الله سنك دائما
> ..........................*


*أدام الله عليكى السعادة والإبتسامة أمنا الغالية ماما زوزو   
شرفتى موضوعى بحضورك الجميل 
*

----------


## mr_virus

للرفع

----------


## زهره

تسلم ايدك نكت جمليه جداا 
معلش جت ماخره بس والله اول لما قراتهم حبيت اسجل اعجابي علي طول 
والحمد لله انت لسه صاحب بيت وما اطردش
 تحياتي لك

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> للرفع


*شـكرا يا mr_virus لتواجدك ورفعك للموضوع

*

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*.........




ههههههههههههههه

حلوة أحى 




......*

----------


## sngay

لا بجد اوعى حد مشرف  يشوفها 
انا عن نفسى حهرب 
اجرى يا جدع 
وبرضه عايظ اقول حاجه 
اشيل البتاعه ديه ازااااااااااااااااااى

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> *.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوة أحى 
> 
> ...


*نورت صفحة النكت بإبتسامتك الجميلة وحضورك الطيب أخى الفاضل أشرف المجاهد 

ياريت حضرتك تظبط الإضائة بالقاعة العامة لأن فيها اسبوتات كتير محروقة وعاوزة تتغير من فترة  ومبنعرفش نقعد فيها بالليل 

*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> لا بجد اوعى حد مشرف  يشوفها 
> انا عن نفسى حهرب 
> اجرى يا جدع 
> وبرضه عايظ اقول حاجه 
> اشيل البتاعه ديه ازااااااااااااااااااى


*عايظ .... عايظ ... عايظ  

طالما فينا من كده يبقى عايظ أقولك  طعالى بص رايح فين مطخفش ، مفيش حض من المشرفين بيعضى من هنا  

نورت صفحة النكت أخى الكريم sngay

وبالنسبة للإعلان الموجود فى الصورة  ممكن تقفله بالضغط على علامة X فى أعلى يمين الصورة ولو العلامة مش ظاهرة عندك  نزل برنامج الجافا  لترقية الويندوز 

يمكنك تحميل الجافا بالذهاب إلى  هنا ثم  إضغط على Download Now 

بالتوفيق إن شاء الله

*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

*حد عاوز نكت*

----------


## فينوس

ههههههههههههه

جميلة جدااااااااااااااااااااا

بس انت بتتكلم عن مين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

انا جاية اهدى النفوس مش اكتررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## همبللي

A Collaborative Higher Education, K-12, and Public Outreach project
of the North Dakota and Oregon Space Grant Consortia

administered by the Department of Geosciences at Oregon State 

Your search - اهبل - did not match any documents. 

Suggestions:
Make sure all words are spelled correctly.
Try different keywords.
Try more general keywords

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> ههههههههههههه
> 
> جميلة جدااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> بس انت بتتكلم عن مين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> انا جاية اهدى النفوس مش اكتررررررررررررررررررر


*أهلاً بيكي يا فينوس ويارب دايماً الإبتسامة 

الصراحة أنا مبتكلمش عن حد خااااالص  ؛ خلي الطابق مستور    ؛ ربنا يقدرك على فعل الخير

نورتي الموضوع وكل عام وأنتم بخير

*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> A Collaborative Higher Education, K-12, and Public Outreach project
> of the North Dakota and Oregon Space Grant Consortia
> 
> administered by the Department of Geosciences at Oregon State 
> 
> Your search - اهبل - did not match any documents. 
> 
> Suggestions:
> Make sure all words are spelled correctly.
> ...


The Quick Start Wizard is a useful and easy utility to help setup the device 
Internet Explorer 7 provides improved navigation through tabbed browsing, web search right from the toolbar, advanced printing, easy discovery, reading and subscription to RSS feeds, and much more.
Stay safer online with Extended Validation SSL certificate functionality.
 :f2:

----------


## سـيف الديـن

*في قسم الشرطة الضابط  يسأل المشرف : ردك إيه على البلاغ المقدم من الفكهاني بيقول فيه إنك كل ماتعدي على سوق الخضار تدخل عنده المحل وتقلب قفص اليوسفندي في قفص البرتقال وتمشي  ؟ 
رد عليه المشرف قائلاً : دي فاكهة متشابهة  قشرتها صفراء وبداخلها فصوص بها عصائر حمضية وأملاح معدنية والتعليمات بتقول إنها مكررة وعلشان كده بعملها دمج   
وجه الضابط كلامه للفكهاني قائلاً : أنصحك بعدم الجمع بين الليمون الأخضر والبطيخ عندك في المحل  .

*

----------


## زهــــراء

:Girl (13):  :Girl (13):  :Girl (13):  :Girl (13): 

حلوين النكت ياأستاذ سيف حقيقي اسلوب جميل جدا 
اخر نكتة دي تبع اليوم خطيرة  :2:  لا بجد حلوين بس خلي بالك الجدران ليها ودان  :1: 
خالص تحياتي لك ياأفندم وفي انتظار نكتة جديدة .. :f:

----------


## the_chemist

هو كان لسه هنا من شوية

هما شافوا النكت دلوقتى و لا ايه
نادوا معايا
سييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييف
تعاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالي

----------


## sameh atiya

> *أهلا وياميت مرحبا بالأستاذ  أحمد ناصر مشرف القاعة الرياضية 
> أهو ده بقى الى اسمه الايستيلاء على المواضيع من بابها  - ده نكتك ياباشا غطت على الموضوع 
> أنا ضحكت لدرجة ان الجيران اتصلوا بيقولولى وطى التليفزيون شوية 
> فاكرين ان التليفزيون مفتوح على قناة اضحك 
> طيب ايه رأيك فى المشرف الزملكاوى الى كل ميشوف مشاركة يعلم عليها بخطين حمر
> مشرف قاعة الرياضة  لما يشوف موضوع فى قاعة تانية  يخص الرياضة يرسل لمشرف القاعة يقوله باصيلى الموضوع ده
> مشرف زملكاوى كل مايفتح بطيخة يلاقيها حمراء يرميها
> مشرف زملكاوى مضطهد عضو بالمنتدى اسمه ( الوشاح الأحمر )
> مشرف زملكاوى  حذف موضوع بعنوان ( حمرة الخجل )
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا رب يخليك يا أستاذ سيف على كل الضحك اللى الواحد بيضحكه
عاجبينى قوى بتوع الاهلى دول


انا لو ما دمجتش اليوسفى بالبرتقال المشرف العام هايقول عنى انى كسلان :: 
ولا ايه :notme:

----------


## ابن البلد

> *في قسم الشرطة الضابط  يسأل المشرف : ردك إيه على البلاغ المقدم من الفكهاني بيقول فيه إنك كل ماتعدي على سوق الخضار تدخل عنده المحل وتقلب قفص اليوسفندي في قفص البرتقال وتمشي  ؟ 
> رد عليه المشرف قائلاً : دي فاكهة متشابهة  قشرتها صفراء وبداخلها فصوص بها عصائر حمضية وأملاح معدنية والتعليمات بتقول إنها مكررة وعلشان كده بعملها دمج   
> وجه الضابط كلامه للفكهاني قائلاً : أنصحك بعدم الجمع بين الليمون الأخضر والبطيخ عندك في المحل  .
> 
> *


 ::-s:   :لا تعليق:   :3:

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> تسلم ايدك نكت جمليه جداا 
> معلش جت ماخره بس والله اول لما قراتهم حبيت اسجل اعجابي علي طول 
> والحمد لله انت لسه صاحب بيت وما اطردش
>  تحياتي لك


*آسف جداً في التأخير عن الرد يازهرة   
تقريباً والله أعلم الصفحة قلبت معايا  بعد ردك و لم أنتبه له  فأرجو المعذرة على هذا الخطأ الغير مقصود  .
أشـكرك لحضورك في الموضوع وإعجابك به وإن شاء الله تكوني وجدتي به الإبتسامة المنشودة منه .
وبالنسبة لمسألة الطرد  ربنا يستر  - شكلها كده على وشك  . . . بس متنسوش تعملو مظاهرة للمطالبة برجوعي 
تقبلي تحيتي وتقديري .
*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> حلوين النكت ياأستاذ سيف حقيقي اسلوب جميل جدا 
> اخر نكتة دي تبع اليوم خطيرة  لا بجد حلوين بس خلي بالك الجدران ليها ودان 
> خالص تحياتي لك ياأفندم وفي انتظار نكتة جديدة ..


*أهلاً بكي يا زهرااااء  في النكت  
بما إن حضرتك مشرفة قاعة فـــك التكشيرة  ياريت تسلفيني المفـك يومين لأن عندي مأمورية في قاعة المناقشات .
مشممكن نستخدم لفك التكشيرة محاليل بدل المفكات - أصل فيه تكشيرات بتكون مساميرها صعبة شوية 
أشـكرك على زيارتك وبإنتظار تكرارها .
*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> هو كان لسه هنا من شوية
> 
> هما شافوا النكت دلوقتى و لا ايه
> نادوا معايا
> سييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييف
> تعاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالي


*يعني لازم تعلي صوتك يا استاذ the_chemist و إنت بتنادي عليا ؟  
أنا بدخل للموضوع ده متسلل  من غير ما حد يعرف    .
الأستاذ ابن البلد وصل على صوتك  و شكلها كده هلم الشنطة وأحجز على أول ميعاد  .

أشـكرك على حضورك وتعاونك مع المشرفين 

*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> 


*يعني أحضر الشـنطة خلاص ؟*  ::

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> يا رب يخليك يا أستاذ سيف على كل الضحك اللى الواحد بيضحكه
> عاجبينى قوى بتوع الاهلى دول
> 
> 
> انا لو ما دمجتش اليوسفى بالبرتقال المشرف العام هايقول عنى انى كسلان
> ولا ايه


*ربنا يكرمك ياسامح  والحمد لله إن الموضوع حاز على إعجابك 
شـكلك كده زملكاوي يا سامح وفرحان في  بتوع الأهلي  ، طيب معجبكش بتوع الزمالك 
إذا كان دمج اليوسفي بالبرتقال علامة للنشاط  فأنصحك أيضاً بدمج الكومثري بالتفاح والبطاطس بالبطاطا والخرشوف بالأنانس 
بمناسبة الفكهانية والبرتقال افتكرت نكتة قديمة  .
واحد طويل  قوي  واقف أمام الفكهاني بيسأله بكام الكيلو من الليمون ده  - الفكهاني رد عليه وقاله  وطي شوية ده برتقال 

*

----------


## the_chemist

الحمد لله أنك لسه طليق و حر

هنبعدهم عنك بأى طريقة
قول و احنا جرى ننفذ

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> الحمد لله أنك لسه طليق و حر
> 
> هنبعدهم عنك بأى طريقة
> قول و احنا جرى ننفذ


*المشكلة إن المشرف العام هو أيضاً حر طليق  

ياريت نتفق على خطة تمويه  - ممكن كل يوم نطلب من المشرف العام يغير لنا أسامينا وبكده هيتلخبط ومشهيعرفنا 

*

----------


## the_chemist

موافق يا سيف

نخلى اسمى النهاردة ايييييييييييه

chemist_the

ماشي

و دا بمناسبة الصعيدى اللى دخل عالم الفن و اسمه عبدالجبار مؤمن
طلبوا تغيير اسمه
و بعد تفكير قال لهم
يبجى عبدالجبار عباس

----------


## زهــــراء

*^
^

أستاذ سيف ..هو أنا لو قلت لك إسم مشرف _لاقدر الله يعني_حينفع تعمل عليه نكتة؟
ممكن أعقد صفقة معك ونشرد باقي المشرفين من ديار المنتدى إيه رأيك؟؟ياريت تكمل تأليف في هذه النكت ..*

----------


## طائر الشرق

هههههههههههههههه

سترك يا رب

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> موافق يا سيف
> 
> نخلى اسمى النهاردة ايييييييييييه
> 
> chemist_the
> 
> ماشي
> 
> و دا بمناسبة الصعيدى اللى دخل عالم الفن و اسمه عبدالجبار مؤمن
> ...


*أهلاً بالأستاذ العزيز أبو أمنية  
من نص ساعة وأنا بدور على الأسباب التى أخرتني عن الرد على الموضوع وللأسف لم أجد لنفسي أي سبب مقنع ولذلك ممكن حضرتك تعمل عليا حق عرب  
بس ياريت لجنة التحكيم (في حق العرب ) تكون خالية من المشرفين 
وللهروب من حق العرب هغير اسمي مؤقتاً إلى SaifEldeen وأقولهم مش أنا 

*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهــــراء
					

^
^

أستاذ سيف ..هو أنا لو قلت لك إسم مشرف _لاقدر الله يعني_حينفع تعمل عليه نكتة؟ 


نوازع الشر بدأت في الظهور  






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهــــراء
					

ممكن أعقد صفقة معك ونشرد باقي المشرفين من ديار المنتدى إيه رأيك؟؟ياريت تكمل تأليف في هذه النكت ..


مشعارف ليه الكلام الموجود باللون الأبيض في المشاركة أصبح لونه أحمر في الإقتباس 

عموماً مفيش مشكلة سواء لإسم المشرف أو الصفقة . . .  
.

.

.

ولكن بعد إذن كتابي منهم طبعاً  


شكراً للمشاركة في الموضوع أختنا الكريمة زهــراء وإن شاء الله أكمل

*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

* - مشرف خلف توأم إحتفظ بواحد والتانى حطه فى قاعة المكرر

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلو اوى الموضوع والفكره والاداء

تسلم ايدك استاذ سيف*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> سترك يا رب


*سترك يارب*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> *
> حلو اوى الموضوع والفكره والاداء
> 
> تسلم ايدك استاذ سيف*


والإخراج  والتصوير مش حلوين  :: 

شكراً أختنا الكريمة مملكة على الحضور والتعليق   :f:  .

 :f2:

----------


## النجمه الحائره

و ماله مهى فكره ممكن تجربها وعايز تسمى ايه

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> و ماله مهى فكره ممكن تجربها وعايز تسمى ايه


 :Confused:   ::   :Confused:   ::   :Confused: 
*مش فاهم  - طيب أقو إيه 

أهلاً ومرحباً بكِ في الموضوع أختنا الكريمة النجمه الحائره و شكراً لمرورك .

*

----------


## النجمه الحائره

شكرا على الترحيب 
و ان يكن قد اكون فهمت الموضوع غلط

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> شكرا على الترحيب 
> و ان يكن قد اكون فهمت الموضوع غلط


*شكراً لمتابعتك وأهلاً ومرحباً بكِ*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

*إتفق مجموعة من المشرفين على تنظيم إنقلاب على المشرف العام للإطاحة به  
فإجتمعوا في القاعة العامة لتباحث الأمر  وطرح أفكار لتنفيذ خطة محكمة للتخلص منه .
قال أولهم : نضع له قنبلة في أحد المواضيع  ونغلقه ونرسل له رسالة لزيارة الموضوع  وحينما يفتحه ينفجر فيه ونخلص منه .
فرد عليه الثاني : لا ، ليس هذا بالرأي لأن الأعضاء يمكنها فتح الموضوع المغلق ولكن بدون القدرة على المشاركة فيه  ، والأفضل أن نرسل له رسالة مفخخة  .
رد عليه ثالثهم قائلاً : ماهذا بالرأي  ، لا يمكن إضافة مرفقات للرسائل  الخاصة . . . 
وإذا بمشرف غريب يدخل عليهم القاعة فجأة ويقول لهم  ياقوم سمعت حديثكم وما أنتم بمتفقون فقالوا له ومَن المشرف  فرد عليهم قائلاً أنا مشرف من منتدى بعيد كنت أمر بمنتدياتكم وسمعت ماتتدبرون فيه من أمركم والرأي أن تجمعوا من كل قاعة مشرف ثم تنتظرون الوقت الذي يكون فيه المشرف العام في فترة راحته من المنتدى فتمطرونه بتقييماتكم السالبة على مشاركاته ثُم يقيم كل منكم الآخر بالتقييم الموجب حتى تستطيعون العودة لتقييم المشرف العام بالسالب على المشاركات تباعاً  فإن وصل إلى الحد الأدنى للتقييم السالب أصبح غير قادر على دخول المنتدى وأصبح عضواً غير مرغوب فيه .
فصاح المشرفين  ونعم الرأي ونعم الرأي  
ثم تركهم المشرف الغريب وإختفى وبحثوا عنه فلم يجدوه  
ثم أظلمت القاعة فجأة  فأصبح لايرى أحدهم الآخر وبعد دقيقة أضائت القاعة  فوجد المشرفين أنفسهم أعضاء  فصاحوا  مَن فعل بنا ذلك   مَن فعل بنا ذلك    
فسمعوا صوتاً من خارج القاعة يقول لهم
أنا المشرف الغريب
المشرف العام يا مَن كنتم مشرفييييييييييين  .*

----------


## sameh atiya

> *إتفق مجموعة من المشرفين على تنظيم إنقلاب على المشرف العام للإطاحة به  
> فإجتمعوا في القاعة العامة لتباحث الأمر  وطرح أفكار لتنفيذ خطة محكمة للتخلص منه .
> قال أولهم : نضع له قنبلة في أحد المواضيع  ونغلقه ونرسل له رسالة لزيارة الموضوع  وحينما يفتحه ينفجر فيه ونخلص منه .
> فرد عليه الثاني : لا ، ليس هذا بالرأي لأن الأعضاء يمكنها فتح الموضوع المغلق ولكن بدون القدرة على المشاركة فيه  ، والأفضل أن نرسل له رسالة مفخخة  .
> رد عليه ثالثهم قائلاً : ماهذا بالرأي  ، لا يمكن إضافة مرفقات للرسائل  الخاصة . . . 
> وإذا بمشرف غريب يدخل عليهم القاعة فجأة ويقول لهم  ياقوم سمعت حديثكم وما أنتم بمتفقون فقالوا له ومَن المشرف  فرد عليهم قائلاً أنا مشرف من منتدى بعيد كنت أمر بمنتدياتكم وسمعت ماتتدبرون فيه من أمركم والرأي أن تجمعوا من كل قاعة مشرف ثم تنتظرون الوقت الذي يكون فيه المشرف العام في فترة راحته من المنتدى فتمطرونه بتقييماتكم السالبة على مشاركاته ثُم يقيم كل منكم الآخر بالتقييم الموجب حتى تستطيعون العودة لتقييم المشرف العام بالسالب على المشاركات تباعاً  فإن وصل إلى الحد الأدنى للتقييم السالب أصبح غير قادر على دخول المنتدى وأصبح عضواً غير مرغوب فيه .
> فصاح المشرفين  ونعم الرأي ونعم الرأي  
> ثم تركهم المشرف الغريب وإختفى وبحثوا عنه فلم يجدوه  
> ثم أظلمت القاعة فجأة  فأصبح لايرى أحدهم الآخر وبعد دقيقة أضائت القاعة  فوجد المشرفين أنفسهم أعضاء  فصاحوا  مَن فعل بنا ذلك   مَن فعل بنا ذلك    
> ...


*






بجد زى العسل 






*

----------


## nour2005

> *إتفق مجموعة من المشرفين على تنظيم إنقلاب على المشرف العام للإطاحة به  
> فإجتمعوا في القاعة العامة لتباحث الأمر  وطرح أفكار لتنفيذ خطة محكمة للتخلص منه .
> قال أولهم : نضع له قنبلة في أحد المواضيع  ونغلقه ونرسل له رسالة لزيارة الموضوع  وحينما يفتحه ينفجر فيه ونخلص منه .
> فرد عليه الثاني : لا ، ليس هذا بالرأي لأن الأعضاء يمكنها فتح الموضوع المغلق ولكن بدون القدرة على المشاركة فيه  ، والأفضل أن نرسل له رسالة مفخخة  .
> رد عليه ثالثهم قائلاً : ماهذا بالرأي  ، لا يمكن إضافة مرفقات للرسائل  الخاصة . . . 
> وإذا بمشرف غريب يدخل عليهم القاعة فجأة ويقول لهم  ياقوم سمعت حديثكم وما أنتم بمتفقون فقالوا له ومَن المشرف  فرد عليهم قائلاً أنا مشرف من منتدى بعيد كنت أمر بمنتدياتكم وسمعت ماتتدبرون فيه من أمركم والرأي أن تجمعوا من كل قاعة مشرف ثم تنتظرون الوقت الذي يكون فيه المشرف العام في فترة راحته من المنتدى فتمطرونه بتقييماتكم السالبة على مشاركاته ثُم يقيم كل منكم الآخر بالتقييم الموجب حتى تستطيعون العودة لتقييم المشرف العام بالسالب على المشاركات تباعاً  فإن وصل إلى الحد الأدنى للتقييم السالب أصبح غير قادر على دخول المنتدى وأصبح عضواً غير مرغوب فيه .
> فصاح المشرفين  ونعم الرأي ونعم الرأي  
> ثم تركهم المشرف الغريب وإختفى وبحثوا عنه فلم يجدوه  
> ثم أظلمت القاعة فجأة  فأصبح لايرى أحدهم الآخر وبعد دقيقة أضائت القاعة  فوجد المشرفين أنفسهم أعضاء  فصاحوا  مَن فعل بنا ذلك   مَن فعل بنا ذلك    
> ...


حلوة أوي دي أستاذ سيف 
وعندك تقييم سلبي للعضو سيف الدين وصلّحه  :: 
مع خالص التقدير  :f:

----------


## حمادو

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شديدة بصراحة يا سيف
وأشد حاجة بتاعة دار الندوة...أقصد القاعة العامة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


وأنا ياعم لك عليا مش هادخل دار الندوة بعد كده تانى
أقصد طبعا يعني القاعة العامة

*

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

ههههههه حلو قوي الافيه العالي ده

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> *
>   
>    
> 
> 
> بجد زى العسل 
> 
>  
>    
> *


*مرورك هو الأحلى من العسل أخي العزيز سامح 

*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> حلوة أوي دي أستاذ سيف 
> وعندك تقييم سلبي للعضو سيف الدين وصلّحه 
> مع خالص التقدير


*مرورك ومشاركتك هو الأحلى أختنا الفاضلة نور 
وشكراً على التقييم . . . السلبي 
*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> شديدة بصراحة يا سيف
> وأشد حاجة بتاعة دار الندوة...أقصد القاعة العامة
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> وأنا ياعم لك عليا مش هادخل دار الندوة بعد كده تانى
> أقصد طبعا يعني القاعة العامة
> 
> *


*أدام الله عليك السعادة والإبتسامة أخي العزيز حمـادو 
شكراً لمرورك ومشاركتك وضحكتك التى أسعدتني 

لك أن تحترس من دار الندوة . . . ولكن لاتهجر القاعة العامة 

وبإنتظارك في المؤامرة القادمة 

*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سـيف الديـن
> 					
> 
> *إتفق مجموعة من المشرفين على تنظيم إنقلاب على المشرف العام للإطاحة به  
> فإجتمعوا في القاعة العامة لتباحث الأمر  وطرح أفكار لتنفيذ خطة محكمة للتخلص منه .
> قال أولهم : نضع له قنبلة في أحد المواضيع  ونغلقه ونرسل له رسالة لزيارة الموضوع  وحينما يفتحه ينفجر فيه ونخلص منه .
> فرد عليه الثاني : لا ، ليس هذا بالرأي لأن الأعضاء يمكنها فتح الموضوع المغلق ولكن بدون القدرة على المشاركة فيه  ، والأفضل أن نرسل له رسالة مفخخة  .
> رد عليه ثالثهم قائلاً : ماهذا بالرأي  ، لا يمكن إضافة مرفقات للرسائل  الخاصة . . . 
> وإذا بمشرف غريب يدخل عليهم القاعة فجأة ويقول لهم  ياقوم سمعت حديثكم وما أنتم بمتفقون فقالوا له ومَن المشرف  فرد عليهم قائلاً أنا مشرف من منتدى بعيد كنت أمر بمنتدياتكم وسمعت ماتتدبرون فيه من أمركم والرأي أن تجمعوا من كل قاعة مشرف ثم تنتظرون الوقت الذي يكون فيه المشرف العام في فترة راحته من المنتدى فتمطرونه بتقييماتكم السالبة على مشاركاته ثُم يقيم كل منكم الآخر بالتقييم الموجب حتى تستطيعون العودة لتقييم المشرف العام بالسالب على المشاركات تباعاً  فإن وصل إلى الحد الأدنى للتقييم السالب أصبح غير قادر على دخول المنتدى وأصبح عضواً غير مرغوب فيه .
> ...


*الأحلى هو مرورك وتعليقك أخي العزيز ابن رشد المصري 
نورت الموضوع يا فندم 
*

----------


## البرنس كوانه

جامده

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> جامده


*قوية*  ::

----------


## اسكندرانى



----------


## سـيف الديـن

> 


*مرحباً بك يا أستاذ إسكندراني 
شكراً لحضورك وأكيد لازم نحتفل بتشريفك لنا 

مشرف قاعة رجال الاعمال بيضارب بمواضيع الأعضاء ومشاركاتهم في قاعة  البورصة وسوق المال .
نفس المشرف بدأ مؤخراً في خصخصة مواضيع القاعة وبيعها بالمزاد العلني .
فتح في القاعة ركن خاص لتوظيف المشاركات .
يحذف أي موضوع لاتتجاوز عدد مشاركاته 3 مشاركات خلال اسبوع والسبب - مشروع فاشل .
يرد على أي شكوى بثلاث كلمات - بزنس إس بزنس .

مشرف قاعة البورصة وسوق المال بياخد 5 % عمولة على كل موضوع ينزل بالقاعة .
لو قيم عضو مرتين في موضوعيين مختلفين بيحاسبه بالفايدة المركبة .
بينقل المواضيع الغير مناسبة لقاعته للقاعات الأخرى على شكل قروض طويلة المدى .
طلب من الإدارة في إجتماع خاص تغيير أسماء المشاركات إلى ودائع .

*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *مرحباً بك يا أستاذ إسكندراني 
> شكراً لحضورك وأكيد لازم نحتفل بتشريفك لنا 
> 
> مشرف قاعة رجال الاعمال بيضارب بمواضيع الأعضاء ومشاركاتهم في قاعة  البورصة وسوق المال .
> نفس المشرف بدأ مؤخراً في خصخصة مواضيع القاعة وبيعها بالمزاد العلني .
> فتح في القاعة ركن خاص لتوظيف المشاركات .
> يحذف أي موضوع لاتتجاوز عدد مشاركاته 3 مشاركات خلال اسبوع والسبب - مشروع فاشل .
> يرد على أي شكوى بثلاث كلمات - بزنس إس بزنس .
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

طــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيب

بزنس إس بزنس 

تقييم سالب  بفايده مركبة  + اثر رجعى  لعشر موضوعات سابقة 

ولسه مسابقة حورس ياباشا 

مااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اشى 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اضحك الله سنك يارب واسعدك 

 فضحتنا  فى المنتدى  واللى كان كان 

صباحك ارق من الورد

----------


## عصام كابو

> *إتفق مجموعة من المشرفين على تنظيم إنقلاب على المشرف العام للإطاحة به  
> فإجتمعوا في القاعة العامة لتباحث الأمر  وطرح أفكار لتنفيذ خطة محكمة للتخلص منه .
> قال أولهم : نضع له قنبلة في أحد المواضيع  ونغلقه ونرسل له رسالة لزيارة الموضوع  وحينما يفتحه ينفجر فيه ونخلص منه .
> فرد عليه الثاني : لا ، ليس هذا بالرأي لأن الأعضاء يمكنها فتح الموضوع المغلق ولكن بدون القدرة على المشاركة فيه  ، والأفضل أن نرسل له رسالة مفخخة  .
> رد عليه ثالثهم قائلاً : ماهذا بالرأي  ، لا يمكن إضافة مرفقات للرسائل  الخاصة . . . 
> وإذا بمشرف غريب يدخل عليهم القاعة فجأة ويقول لهم  ياقوم سمعت حديثكم وما أنتم بمتفقون فقالوا له ومَن المشرف  فرد عليهم قائلاً أنا مشرف من منتدى بعيد كنت أمر بمنتدياتكم وسمعت ماتتدبرون فيه من أمركم والرأي أن تجمعوا من كل قاعة مشرف ثم تنتظرون الوقت الذي يكون فيه المشرف العام في فترة راحته من المنتدى فتمطرونه بتقييماتكم السالبة على مشاركاته ثُم يقيم كل منكم الآخر بالتقييم الموجب حتى تستطيعون العودة لتقييم المشرف العام بالسالب على المشاركات تباعاً  فإن وصل إلى الحد الأدنى للتقييم السالب أصبح غير قادر على دخول المنتدى وأصبح عضواً غير مرغوب فيه .
> فصاح المشرفين  ونعم الرأي ونعم الرأي  
> ثم تركهم المشرف الغريب وإختفى وبحثوا عنه فلم يجدوه  
> ثم أظلمت القاعة فجأة  فأصبح لايرى أحدهم الآخر وبعد دقيقة أضائت القاعة  فوجد المشرفين أنفسهم أعضاء  فصاحوا  مَن فعل بنا ذلك   مَن فعل بنا ذلك    
> ...


*

   

فلنأخذ من كل رجل.. قبيييييييييييييييلة


بجد بجد....... جامدة جدا يا سيف

والله انت دمك زى العسل
فطستنى من الضحك يا عم

*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> طــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيب
> 
> بزنس إس بزنس 
> 
> تقييم سالب  بفايده مركبة  + اثر رجعى  لعشر موضوعات سابقة 
> 
> ولسه مسابقة حورس ياباشا 
> ...


*صباحك فل يا أستاذ إسكندراني 
طالما فيها تقييم سالب بفايدة مركبة وكمان مسابقة حورس  يبقى لازم أوضح وبشدة إن النكت على مشرف   قاعات البورصة وسوق المال ورجال الأعمال في منتدى آخر أكيد غير منتدى أبناء مصر طبعاً 
ياترى أخبار حورس إيه 
نورتنا يا استاذ إسكندراني ويارب دايماً الإبتسامة 
*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> *
> 
>    
> 
> فلنأخذ من كل رجل.. قبيييييييييييييييلة
> 
> 
> بجد بجد....... جامدة جدا يا سيف
> 
> ...


*لم تكتمل الإبتسامة والضحكة إلا بوجود حضرتك يادكتور عصـام 
وبالمناسبة أنا عندي مشكلة في قاعة الرياضة وهي إن كل ما بشارك بمشاركة هناك بتطلع آوت ولما بكررها المشرف بيطلعلي الكارت الأصفر وبيسلمني للِوَّزمان .

شكراً لحضورك معنا ومشاركتنا النكت 
*

----------


## THEFOX

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*أسعدتنا بمرورك وإبتسامتك يا أستاذ THEFOX 
*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

*ما سر إختفاء مشرف قاعة الموبايل ؟

أفادت مصادر مسؤلة في المنتدى بأن مشرف قاعة الموبايل إختفى عقب خروجه للبحث عن عدة موبايل بقرص وقيل أن بعضهم أرشده بأن هذا النوع من عدد الموبايل موجود في شمال شرقي الهند و على الحدود الشرقية لسيبيريا وفي جنوب إستراليا .


هذا ومازال البحث عنه جارياً لتسليمه عدة موبايل بقرص تم إنتاجها مخصوص وحسب الطلب لتلبية إحتياجاته .*



 :f2:

----------


## nariman

*ازيك يا استاذ سيف .. من زمان مش شفت مشاركة لحضرتك*
*كنت محتاجة أبدأ يومي بابتسامة زي دي*

*تحياتي*
 :f2:

----------


## زهــــراء

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سـيف الديـن
					

ما سر إختفاء مشرف قاعة الموبايل ؟

أفادت مصادر مسؤلة في المنتدى بأن مشرف قاعة الموبايل إختفى عقب خروجه للبحث عن عدة موبايل بقرص وقيل أن بعضهم أرشده بأن هذا النوع من عدد الموبايل موجود في شمال شرقي الهند و على الحدود الشرقية لسيبيريا وفي جنوب إستراليا .


هذا ومازال البحث عنه جارياً لتسليمه عدة موبايل بقرص تم إنتاجها مخصوص وحسب الطلب لتلبية إحتياجاته .






أنا أعترض 
بهذا الشكل ياأستاذ سيف أنا أروح أغتال مشرفة قاعة الموبايل ..معلش ياجلاكسي حقد مشرفين بقى 
ومشرف فك التكشيرة المسكين مالوش ربع جنيه مخروم حتى ..دنيا عجيبة بصحيح 

منور دائماً أستاذ سيف ..*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> *ازيك يا استاذ سيف .. من زمان مش شفت مشاركة لحضرتك*
> *كنت محتاجة أبدأ يومي بابتسامة زي دي*
> 
> *تحياتي*


*الله يسلمك أختنا الكريمة nariman
كنت بكتب موضوع في قاعة الشكاوي من فنرة والمشرفين شافوني هناك قفلوا عليا باب القاعة من بره وقطعوا عنها المية و النور والغاز وفين وفين لما أحد الأعضاء افتكر يكتب شكوى دخل القاعة وساب الباب مفتوح وعرفت أخرج .
إنتظرونا في المشاركات التالية إن شاء الله
أشـكرك على مرورك الكريم وإن شاء الله دايماً الإبتسامة
*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> *أنا أعترض 
> بهذا الشكل ياأستاذ سيف أنا أروح أغتال مشرفة قاعة الموبايل ..معلش ياجلاكسي حقد مشرفين بقى*


اصبري على رزقك أختنا الكريمة زهـــراء   :f:  ومفيش داعي للتهور  :Gun2: 




> *ومشرف فك التكشيرة المسكين مالوش ربع جنيه مخروم حتى ..دنيا عجيبة بصحيح*


لو حضرتك مصممة على ربع جنيه مخروم تفضلي






















أما لو مش مصممة على الربع الجنيه المخروم يمكنك الإحتفاظ بالورقة المالية التالية









> *منور دائماً أستاذ سيف ..*


شكراً على مرورك أختنا الكريمة زهـراء 
 :f2:

----------


## cupid killer

ههههههههههههههههههه




بجد الموضوع تحفة ودمك خفيف جدا يا أستاذ سيف







بس خد بالك من نفسك الايام الجاية لحسن المشرفين يغتالوك علي سهو من الاعضاء





وتبقى شهيد المنتدى

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> بجد الموضوع تحفة ودمك خفيف جدا يا أستاذ سيف
> 
> بس خد بالك من نفسك الايام الجاية لحسن المشرفين يغتالوك علي سهو من الاعضاء
> 
> وتبقى شهيد المنتدى


*أهلاً ومرحباً بك معنا يا cupid killer  
شكراً لحضورك وتشجيعك ، وبما أنك killer أكيد هيكون بينا شغل إن شاء الله بخصوص المشرفين 
منور المنتدى 
*

----------


## cupid killer

ميرسي كتير علي لترحيب 






وبالنسبة للشغل ممكن نعمل شغل جامد مع بعض






بس ملحوظة رفيعة (أنا بنوتة والله)

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> ميرسي كتير علي لترحيب 
> 
> وبالنسبة للشغل ممكن نعمل شغل جامد مع بعض
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> بس ملحوظة رفيعة (أنا بنوتة والله)


*أهلاً بك أختنا الكريمة cupid killer 
شكراً لعودتك وتعاونك وجاري إعداد قائمة بأسماء المشرفين المشتبه في تورطهم في أعمال عدوانية ضد الأعضاء   .
كما أشكرك على الملحوظة وأعتذر عن الخطأ الغير مقصود 
*

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

هههههههههههههه ظريفه جدا استاذ سيف ...
شكرا ..

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> هههههههههههههه ظريفه جدا استاذ سيف ...
> شكرا ..


*ادام الله عليكي الإبتسامة أختنا الكريمة زهرة الياسمينا 
شكراً لحضورك
*

----------


## طارق الغربه

هههههههههه


ما شاء الله عليك
والله قمة الفكاهة
مشكور علي موضوعك 
وان شاء الله 
يدوم ابداعك
سيف الدينتقبل مروري ولك
تحــــــياتي

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> هههههههههه
> 
> 
> ما شاء الله عليك
> والله قمة الفكاهة
> مشكور علي موضوعك 
> وان شاء الله 
> يدوم ابداعك
> سيف الدينتقبل مروري ولك
> تحــــــياتي


*نورت الموضوع بطلتك الكريمة أخي الكريم طارق الغربة 
بإنتظار تشريفك لنا بمعاودة الزيارة 
تقبل تحيتي وتقديري
*

----------


## aly00aa

> *اهلا بيك يا aly00aa وشكرا لتعليقك 
> بس انت جبت القشطة ونسيت العسل 
> متقلقش من البلاك ليست اسمك مش نازل فيها 
> نورت المنتدى يا aly00aa 
> *


تحذير شديد اللهجة انا سمعت انا المشرفين فى الموقع اتفقو علينى انهم اول ما ندخل القاعة هيقفلو علينا
ويجبو الامن المركزى يحدفونى بالطوب معليش ياسيف انا مضطر استعمال السلاح السرى بتاعى؟ وطباع دا سلاح جديد لانج
انا شرية من اسرائيل الجرى كل الجدعنه خلو بالكو من الطوب وانا ابقى ابعتلوكم عيش وحلوة بس عوز اعرف كام عضو مش هيحضر عشان معملش حسابة فى الحلوة
لو فة حد عوز سلطة طحينة يقول عادى احنا اخوت

----------

